# [Apple] Steve Jobs has passed away



## PhRe4k

Just saw on my facebook. wow..


----------



## pjBSOD

Oh no, I hope it's not true.


----------



## frickfrock999

Source, looks like it's true.









http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/n...,7477308.story


----------



## pengs

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sta...ors-2011-10-05
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-1...way-today.html

Sadly it's confirmed. I don't care much for Apple but a human life is a life.


----------



## Decade

I can see why Apple didn't want to confirm this until after they did their big reveal. Will be interesting to see their stocks for the next month.


----------



## SacredChaos

I've never really cared for Apple or their shenanigans, but I respect Jobs. If it wasn't for him, Apple wouldn't be here today. He will be missed for sure.


----------



## quietpressure

This is a rumor. OR no way...


----------



## Evil Penguin

No...








This is very sad news...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Source, looks like it's true.









http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/n...,7477308.story


Edit: I read the article wrong.


----------



## jjsoviet

It's confirmed EVERYWHERE.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busine...SOL_story.html

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/ste...ry?id=14383813

http://gizmodo.com/5838847/steve-jobs-is-dead


----------



## flamingoyster

This is a great loss. Rest in peace, Mr. Jobs. You won't be forgotten.










Quote:



I'm convinced that the only thing that kept me going was that I loved what I did. You've got to find what you love...If you haven't found it yet, keep looking, and don't settle. As with all matters of the heart, you'll know when you find it.


In his commencement address to Stanford's class of 2005.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Sorry guys but CNN is saying Apple themselves have confirmed his death, this is no rumor or joke.


----------



## PhilWrir

My condolences go out to his family.
I may not agree with apple policies, but Jobs is in many ways responsible for the term "Personal computer" existing at all and he will be missed by many.

Although if he really did die last month(sep 9th) and apple kept it quiet until AFTER they announced the new iPhone models to keep hype, stock, and sales high...that doesnt exactly endear them to me...


----------



## jacobthellamer

Sad News









http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*


This is a rumor. OR no way...


http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/

Looks legit to me.

Now, I consider myself an Apple hater like a lot of people here but this saddens me.

I admit he's made some groundbreaking strides in the consumer market. If it wasn't for him we probably wouldn't have the smart phones we have today due to him pushing competition.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Wao


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*


This is a rumor. OR no way...


It's not.
http://www.apple.com/


----------



## Moparman

Sad to here.


----------



## Siigari

Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## selfsurf

holy cow. one of the greatest businessmen this world has ever seen. daaaaaamn. rip.


----------



## cmorin

OP beat me.

Another Source

RIP Mr. Jobs


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, unbelievable. My condolences to his family and loved ones. The man revolutionized technology and the way it's being used today.

R.I.P


----------



## Zackcy

It's on the Apple page, it's true. http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/

RIP


----------



## CovertCover

May he Rest in Peace


----------



## munaim1

oh no, such sad news, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Blameless

The end of an era.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Rip!


----------



## Bear907

While not a huge apple fan, nobody can deny his business prowess nor how much he has impacted and changed the tech world in general.

RIP Mr. Jobs. You will be missed


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

It's on Apple.com.... the sadness


----------



## Blostorm

Oh well.

I hope he was proud of the iPhone 4s.


----------



## jjsoviet

Though I may not entirely agree with Apple's practices (still a critic), but the man himself has proven how vision and creativity can transform technology into something relevant and human. Rest in peace, Steve.

Tim Cook, you BETTER step up your game, now your mentor is gone.


----------



## tianh

RIP Steve Jobs.

Its a sad day today.


----------



## Spct

Apple hater or fanboy... gotta admit that man was a genius.


----------



## [email protected]

How did he pass away? He's not even that quite old isn't he? Seems healthy for a man who owns a computer business for a long time. I am no fan of apple but i do respect their geniuses though. After all we all did use apple computers back in the day before computers got expanded and popular


----------



## JMCB

This makes me feel even more mortal than I did before reading this. Just goes to show you that no matter what you do in life - success or not, your future is to rot in the ground.

RIP


----------



## Coolio831

Goodbye Jobs.

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 335 (201 members and 134 guests)
Coolio831, 1337_n00b, 222Panther222, 7ranslucen7, 8-Ball, AgentHydra, airisom2, ALiShaikh, Allen86, andom, antonbrk, azianai, AZZKIKR, BeepBeep, Blameless, Blazing angel, Blostorm, BlueTac, boateye, BreakDown, buste2, Canadarocker, cayennemist, cblaxx19, Cheetos316, Chunkylad, cky2k6, con5021, corky dorkelson, CovertCover, CpBoy, Cyrilmak, czin125, daha, Dangur, DannyM, danttruong, Darius Silver, DayoftheGreek, ddietz, dioxholster, dlee7283, doingitforthekill, dominique120, Doodlebro, DrkAce, dubz, E-Peen, eagle3566, EfemaN, Ethan10584, Evermind, Evil Penguin, ez12a, E_man, FallenFaux, famous1994, Forsakenfire, For_the_moves, frickfrock99, FusionFX, GameBoy, gnomepunk, Goaky, Gunfire, H4rd5tyl3, hello im sean, Hickeydog, hypertripo, Iamthebull, IanM, iBlendYourFace, Icarian, icemanemg, iJustin, iMagi, ImmortalKenny, Infinitegrim, Invisible, IronWill1991, iSpark, IzninjaFTW, jelky, jellythecake, Jinto, jjsoviet, JMCB, Jophess, Jtvd78, Kanashimu, Kantastic, kennh, kujon, kurt1288, Lampen, lastmemory, linkin93, longroadtrip, Maich, Marafice Eye, marl, Masked, MC RaZaR, MeatloafOverdose, Mechwarrior_bob, Meebsy, MegaSmiley, mikeseth, Mista Bob, mksteez, Monkey92, MothMusic, muels7, mumyoryu, munaim1, Mwarren, nakiki, nardox, Nburnes, Nick0matic, nickkay, noldevin, OC'ing Noob, ohzer0, OmegaNemesis28, opty165, PappaSmurfsHarem, Paradox me, Particle, patawic, pengs, Philistine, PhillyOverclocker, PhilWrir, Playapplepie, pLuhhmm, PRloaded, Prox, r34p3rex, Raiden911, Razi3l, razr m3, reberto, Reslivo, richuwo11, rusky1, S.M., Sabreknight, SalisburySteak, SamIAm, Satans_Hell, SchmoSalt, secretsexyninja, selfsurf, Shame486, SharpShoot3r07, Shion314, Shroud, Sidious, sieghart, Skaterboydale, Sm0keydaBear, Smoblikat, snelan, snoball, Socom, Sparky79, Spct, SpykeZ, stargate125645, Sun, tekmatt, TEntel, The Prodigy, The Radius Kid, the.hollow, tianh, Tiger S., tpi2007, treeman, TrustKill, Turtles, Twinkadink, uA-, un1b4ll, urgrandpasdog, VanillaCena, vinman46, vinton13, Vocality, Wesley914, Wr3ckin_Cr3w, Xeroni, xfachx, Yor_, Yvese, zorpnic, zrlan7710, Zzari, [seandotcom], ____


----------



## Guruboy

Doesn't matter what you think of his products. You can't deny the man was a visionary and a revolutionary. RIP Steve.


----------



## Raiden911

its even on Apple's website --> http://www.apple.com/

So that's why Steve Jobs quit. He already knew the end game. I hope Steve Jobs created enough ideas locked in a safe for Apple to use.

Even though I never liked Jobs or Apple, I give him mad props to Jobs for all the hard work he has done for the whole technology industry. RIP.


----------



## kurt1288

Regardless of how much I (or anyone) else may like or hate Apple, you have to admit he was smart. RIP.


----------



## KingGreasy

Oh wow
I didn't believe the title at first but this is stunning. His health was always in the headlines but I didn't think it would happen anytime soon.


----------



## Socom

204 people and counting viewing this thread. I'm glad some people put their apple dislikes aside to share their condolences for apple's and the jobs family lost.

RIP Steve


----------



## Forsakenfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


How did he pass away? He's not even that quite old isn't he? Seems healthy for a man who owns a computer business for a long time. I am no fan of apple but i do respect their geniuses though. After all we all did use apple computers back in the day before computers got expanded and popular










Didn't he have pancreatic cancer?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


How did he pass away? He's not even that quite old isn't he? Seems healthy for a man who owns a computer business for a long time.


He was very far from healthy, unfortunately. He was battling pancreatic cancer.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Though I may not entirely agree with Apple's practices (still a critic), but the man himself has proven how vision and creativity can transform technology into something relevant and human. Rest in peace, Steve.

Tim Cook, you BETTER step up your game, now your mentor is gone.


He's got some big shoes to fill. Even if people don't like Apple or their products, there's no denying that Steve made the company what it is today and helped shape the computer industry in the process.


----------



## secretsexyninja

rest in peace buddy


----------



## Maich

Rest In Peace, Steve


----------



## Lampen

Rest in peace sir.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

It saddens me whenever any human dies young. Cancer is a curse that haunts us all.


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsakenfire*


Didn't he have pancreatic cancer?


Yeah which is very hard if not impossible to live very long with.


----------



## 179232

As much as I dislike Apple as a company, I admired Steve Jobs. He was one of the only people in the world to truly manipulate and brainwash the minds of many people, and I respect him for that. Nobody else could have done what he did. He could have been the leader of a nation if he wanted to.

Some of you might think I am being sarcastic, but I'm not. Nobody could have done what he did. I especially like how he made a major comeback after was going downhill 10 years ago.


----------



## Yor_

World has lost an awesome human being. Rest in peace.


----------



## Rai

even tho I can't stand Apple as a corporation, R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AZZKIKR*


Yeah which is very hard if not impossible to live very long with.


Mostly because it's already too far along by the time it's discovered


----------



## answ3r

So young...RIP Steve.


----------



## reaper~

May you rest in peace, S.J.


----------



## iSpark

I am very sad, a world class man and visionary, is with us no more.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Rest in piece, Mr. Jobs...


----------



## MegaSmiley

Rest in peace Steve, you will be missed.


----------



## mega_option101

Rip <3


----------



## ez12a

RIP Steve Jobs.

Love him or hate him, this guy contributed massively to what we know as the PC today, *Windows and Mac*.

No joke, when the news broke i was watching this:
http://www.ted.com/talks/steve_jobs_...e_you_die.html

  
 You Tube


----------



## Blazing angel

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## stargate125645

And Wikipedia is already updated. Don't people have better things to do?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

R.I.P. He was undeniably successful in bringing Apple its current fortune. I had a feeling that he was about to go when he resigned, and the 9/9 date sort of points to that.

Steve Jobs's death = Apple's death the way things are looking with the 4S.


----------



## EVILNOK

They have been talking about this for 20-30 minutes on CNN if anyone is interested. Still going on at the moment.


----------



## AgentHydra

Regardless of how I and many other people on this forum feel about Apple products, his legacy and impact on computers and modern technology is unquestionable.

RIP Steve.


----------



## wermad

Wow, just saw this. As much as I don't like Apple, their products, and their business "strategies", I do highly credit and respect Jobs for his brilliance as a business man. Could be why he stepped down and all was kept hush hush, he was ill







.


----------



## Allen86

Wow, very unexpected..had no idea his he was in such poor health, wish his family the best.


----------



## SafeKlok

Not a fan of Apple at all, but regardless the world has lost a legend.

RIP


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Wow.... one of the greatest minds to grace this species, especially in our generation, is gone. This is coming from someone who genuinely hates macs - its irrelevant to this man.
I'm completely speechless.


----------



## The Radius Kid

I just saw this on the news too.
I didn't have a lot of use for the guy and his philosophies,but I did respect him for what he managed to do.
God rest and God speed Mr. Jobs.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*


This is a rumor. OR no way...


http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## Reslivo

R.I.P Steve.

YNWA.


----------



## Blazing angel

This is the thread that has united apple haters, fanboys, and neutral folks into one.


----------



## For_the_moves

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Darius Silver

RIP Steve, you were a genius of the technology world.


----------



## Jinto

I had always knew he was in poor health and that he may pass soon. But the day right after the conference? Such a tragedy.


----------



## PhRe4k

I was remembering when the first iPhone was announced.. was watching the reveal videos on youtube last night. Man, he was a genius. RIP Steve

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## EfemaN

The day after the 4S event...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Though I may not entirely agree with Apple's practices (still a critic), but the man himself has proven how vision and creativity can transform technology into something relevant and human. Rest in peace, Steve.

Tim Cook, you BETTER step up your game, now your mentor is gone.


AGREED.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


It says he passed away September 9th in that article, how did nobody know until now?


The photo of Jobs is dated September 9, 2009. "September 9" appears nowhere else in the article.

Please, let's not open up the door to any conspiracy theories. Love or hate his company, there's a human being who just died.


----------



## un1b4ll

I am really sad about this. The Apple Call center I work in is silent right now. Goodbye to the man who's put together one of, if the the most amazing company in the world. The way Steve ran this company made him easily the best boss anyone could ask for. Super sad.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


As much as I dislike Apple as a company, I admired Steve Jobs. He was one of the only people in the world to truly manipulate and brainwash the minds of many people, and I respect him for that. Nobody else could have done what he did. He could have been the leader of a nation if he wanted to.

Some of you might think I am being sarcastic, but I'm not. Nobody could have done what he did. I especially like how he made a major comeback after was going downhill 10 years ago.


I concur. Its his creativitiy and hard work that really make me admire him.

I wonder what will happen next for Apple in the next 10yrs.


----------



## Twinkadink

RIP Steve.

You will be missed.


----------



## ____

iSad


----------



## r34p3rex

At first I was like










Then I saw the page on Apple's website.

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Thats really sad. He built an empire. RIP


----------



## ColdRush

His keynotes are something I will always remember. Wow I still can't believe it, so young and so sudden.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

R.I.P. Best of luck to Apple, I hope they can continue their success in the future. From what I can understand, Steve Jobs made Apple what it is today, and without him, Apple would have just been a big heap a trash. Congrats to Apple, and I hope Tim Cook is able to fathom what he must do in order to keep the company moving forward. Again, R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## allupinya

You Tube


----------



## Cyrilmak

Now watch iPhones and Mac Books go on ebay as collectors items and sell for $10,000 each.


----------



## juryben




----------



## SchmoSalt

Even though I am not the biggest fan of Apple products I have to admit that Steve Jobs was a visionary, and a damn good one at that. I will miss the stubborn, yet ingenious man.


----------



## Lostcase

This man was a visionary.


----------



## cory1234

RIP Jobs.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 359 (209 members and 150 guests)


----------



## drka0tic

OMG!!! Can't believe it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just hope the Apple stays fresh and dont go same direction as him. The fact that he stopped being CEO showed that he was in his final days.


----------



## Baking Soda

Very unfortunate. RIP, Mr. Jobs.


----------



## Vestito

Rip jobs!


----------



## muels7

Fold for Steve Jobs!!!


----------



## pengs

you can watch a remembrance at live.twit.tv
RIP Steve. Very smart guy.


----------



## jemping

R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## luanswan2002

RIP but isn't 56 a bit early to die? Don't most people die in their 70's to 90's ?


----------



## skatingrocker17

That's pretty sad







. Smart phones sucked before the iPhone and they pretty much gave us the mouse.


----------



## rdfloyd

Not a fan of Apple, but Steve Jobs was an amazing innovator and salesman.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


RIP but isn't 56 a bit early to die? Don't most people die in their 70's to 90's ?


Pancreatic cancer.


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Oh no, I hope it's not true.


lol


----------



## kiwiasian

Folks, we've lost probably the most brilliant business leader in the world.

Very sad to see him go.

Off topic: sell your shares!!!


----------



## systemviper

god bless to his family and friends, whe lost a great man, now many like him!


----------



## ddym

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## nekromantik

this is sad








while I didnt like him as a CEO, its still sad to know someone has died.


----------



## Pheatton

I may not have liked Apple or its practices but its always a sad thing when some one passes.


----------



## raiderxx

RIP dude...


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


RIP but isn't 56 a bit early to die? Don't most people die in their 70's to 90's ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pancreatic_cancer


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Oh no, I hope it's not true.


It is true. On CNN now.

No matter what one thinks of Steve Jobs, or Apple, one can say that he was a driving influence in technology and design.

One can also say, as with so many others, that cancer sucks. Pancreatic cancer can be a particularly nasty way to go, and has a nearly 100% mortality rate.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

No way. This is a major blow to the computer and tech world. Innovation will surely be slower at apple now. What a coincidence this happens the day the 4S released. RIP and thanks for making the mobile music world the coolest thing in the 21st century. A real loss.

Btw, over 360 people on this thread alone is a record for my whole time being on the site. Simply unreal.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Regardless of one's opinions regarding Apple's business practices and Apple in general, its still sad to see him go.


----------



## 8-Ball

Gotta love the fact that most of us "hate" Apple, but today it's different because we set aside our differences for the death of this very influential man.


----------



## Argosy

May he rest in peace, he was a great man and i'm sad to see him go.


----------



## ForumViewer

Certainly a sad day.

Jobs touched the lives of millions upon millions of people with his ideas. Truly one of the most influential people the modern world has ever known.


----------



## Decade

Gizmodo changed the date of his death.










I originally read what's on the left side, Gizmodo went down for a few minutes, and this new date was publish.


----------



## Opeth07

Don't care for apple products or think of him as a visionary at all, but he worked hard at something he cared about and I can never hate on that. Hope his family deals with this as best as one could.


----------



## BigFan

RIP Jobs. Although I wasn't a big fan of Apple, this is a human life which I value greatly. GL to his family dealing with the tragedy


----------



## dimwit13

bummer!!!

-dimwit-


----------



## Blostorm

RIP Steve Jobs...

I remember when computers had no mouse...Yes. Thanks Steve.


----------



## wermad

Death is reason enough to put differences aside and join together to pay homage to a great member of our human race who is no longer with us.


----------



## xJavontax

Rest In Peace Steve Jobs.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I may not be the biggest Apple fan but I respect the vision he had and his drive for business and making sleek products 100%. Let alone his impact on the computing word obviously. RIP Mr. Jobs. Your impact on the computing world was profound.


----------



## Epona

RIP Steve Jobs.

What you created was fantastic. It brought us into a new generation. And don't forget how much he helped us with Pixar! Where would the world be without him? He brought innovation and turtlenecks to the world, and was possibly the greatest public speaker in the world. So much right with one person, sorry to hear he passed. =\\


----------



## foslock

He will never cease to inspire. I wish the best for his family, in addition to all his co-workers at Apple.

In spite of this, it makes me glad to see people behaving so maturely on this thread.


----------



## Zulli85

Rest in peace Mr. Jobs. You've done a lot in the world of computers and electronics and the news of your passing is a big, big deal. Hope your family is well.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

R.I.P.


----------



## Garvani

As the rest of OCN, im not a fan of apple or there products but i respect what Steve did for the industry. His innovations will be missed. RIP


----------



## luanswan2002

I wonder who will inherit his fortune. They are lucky people right about now.


----------



## SwitchFX

Such sadness.


----------



## DigiRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allupinya*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9IXAJg4Vm0


thank you for sharing this...you sir, are the man!


----------



## Riou

Did they state what Steve Jobs died from? Was it cancer again and which kind was it?


----------



## tensionz

RIP. I've never been a Apple fanboy nor a hater. And I in fact do have an iPhone and enjoy it very much.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I really don't like Apple stuff, but Steve Jobs was a very brilliant guy


----------



## iCrap

RIP Jobs.
However if he had died on September 9th as originally thought, or even before the event yesterday and they had not said anything due to the event... 0 respect for apple. I was reading that people said Tim Cook and the people on stage looked / acted strange yesterday, so you never know...


----------



## Blk

Sad to hear that









RIP


----------



## wierdo124

RIP Steve.


----------



## Argorn5757

http://stevejobsday2011.com/


----------



## the.hollow

Never liked apple products personally..but I do respect him.. R.I.P. Mr. Jobs.


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


He's got some big shoes to fill. Even if people don't like Apple or their products, there's no denying that Steve made the company what it is today and helped shape the computer industry in the process.


He is filling them with bank made from lawsuits considering his background with the company.

RIP Steve, a great visionary of this time.


----------



## intelfan

As much as I dislike Apple, this is pretty tragic.


----------



## eseb1

No matter what you opinion is on Apple, you have to admit Steve was a genius, and revolutionized the PC, phone, and tablet. RIP Steve.


----------



## Plex

RIP Steve. I may not have been an Apple guy, but you were responsible for the leaps and bounds of innovation in the mobile world today. The tech world lost an amazing person today.


----------



## thanos999

one off the founding fathers off the computer industry that we love has died it is a great loss for his family and the whole world


----------



## mrteddy

RIP man, i love my iphone and my macbook <3


----------



## Cheetos316

While I have never owned or plan to own an Apple product, I have a lot of respect for Steve Jobs. His vision kept the technology race so tight and as a result of it, all consumers won.

However, if it is true that he passed about a month ago and Apple chose not to reveal it until after they announced the 4s, thats pretty low and despicable.


----------



## Darkknight512

Also never liked Apple products but that does not make Jobs any less of a brilliant man.

Some people also forget he is one of the co-founders of Pixar.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Dang...sad day for us all, especially us techies. RIP my friend.


----------



## Mongol

Visionary...Creator...he lived ahead of his time.

RIP.


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow... such a sad loss RIP. And WOW 370 viewers ?!?!?!

Quote:



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 370 (206 members and 164 guests)
Thedark1337, -Apocalypse-, Aaranu, Adrienspawn, Alphonze, AMDrocks, andom, Argorn5757, austinb324, aznofazns, AZZKIKR, Baking Soda, bbaseballboy1234, BigFan, Blazing angel, Blk, blkdoutgsxr, Blostorm, Bonz™, born2bwild, Break, bukhum, caffeinescandal, captain_clayman, ccexpert, Ce1eron, Chachi123, Cheetos316, Chris2183, Chunkylad, Chunky_Chimp, claymanhb, Code-Red, con5021, Core2uu, corky dorkelson, CreepyDan, CSHawkeye, CULLEN, Cyrilmak, d3310n, D3monkiller, Darius Silver, Darkknight512, darksideleader, ddym, Decade, dhenzjhen, DigiRaz, disturbed117, Domino, DorkSterr, Draygonn, drka0tic, DrkAce, dubz, dudenell, Dylan, E-Peen, earing, EfemaN, Epona, eseb1, Evil Penguin, E_man, Finny, flyboy12321, Foolsmasher, Forsakenfire, foslock, Fourman, frickfrock99, Garvani, GCK_, GekzOverlord, Gohan_Nightwing, grunion, GTR Mclaren, GuardianDuo, guyute85, heraisu, HeWhoDared, homestyle, Icarian, icemanemg, iCrap, Inverse, Ioxa, iSpark, ITNinja, IXcrispyXI, jacksknight, JE Nightmare, jeffries7, jellythecake, Jinto, jjsoviet, Joakitex, Jotun, Jtvd78, Junktown, juryben, KC_Flip, kiwiasian, kuehlman, kujon, lastmemory, LoneWolf15, Lostcase, lostmage, Lyfskills, M1nUrThr3t, Madman340, Maich, MattDs17, Maxxa, mercino, mib2347, MikeM231, Monkey92, mrteddy, muels7, Multiverse, Murlocke, n1helix, Narzon, nbmjhk6, Nburnes, NeMoD, NFL, nicodemus, NUM3ERZ, N_Scorpion, Obakemono, Odyn, ohzer0, oni, Opeth07, opty165, outtamymind, Panther Modern, Paradox me, pengs, Philistine, Phyxers, Pibbz, PiERiT, Plex, Primus, Prox, r34p3rex, racer86, rasa123, razr m3, Rcdriver, Rebelord, remer, retrogreq, returned4good, richuwo11, rubicsphere, SalisburySteak, SchmoSalt, selfsurf, sgr215, sintricate, Skaterboydale, skatingrocker17, SkillzKillz, SkippyDogg, Sm0keydaBear, snelan, SOCOM_HERO, Squeeker The Cat, SwitchFX, Takkei, tekmatt, Tennobanzai, thanos999, The Radius Kid, The-Real-Link, Tiger S., tkl.hui, Track, TrainRekS, trueg50, Twilex, Twinkadink, TyperPT, Vestito, vinman46, Vocality, W4LNUT5, waar, WaXyDeAd, wermad, wertmur, whitekidney, wierdo124, Willanhanyard, xJavontax, xpipe, Zaxbys, ZealotKi11er, Zen00, Zulli85


----------



## Xyxox

iSad


----------



## MARK-20

Just seen on facebook.......wow shocked


----------



## Twist86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


I can see why Apple didn't want to confirm this until after they did their big reveal. Will be interesting to see their stocks for the next month.


You answered your own question. It came down to the stocks and the company. So long as people thought he was alive and well the company was fine, now with him dead they will be in rough waters. I wont lie though, I hope Apple suffers greatly without him.

Shame he died but from the picture I saw of him recently it looks like a blessing. I just hope he was surrounded by loved ones when he finally passed.


----------



## fastsite

I don't own anything apple, but it brought me great sadness when I heard the news. RIP


----------



## PoopaScoopa

RIP Steve. Best wishes to your family.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheetos316*


While I have never owned or plan to own an Apple product, I have a lot of respect for Steve Jobs. His vision kept the technology race so tight and as a result of it, all consumers won.

*However, if it is true that he passed about a month ago and Apple chose not to reveal it until after they announced the 4s, thats pretty low and despicable.*


I completely agree, and i actually do think that is what they did.


----------



## NFL

It's just so hard to believe he's gone


----------



## Cavus

Rest in Peace sir. You were a true visionary.


----------



## Dronac

He was more then the head of Apple and the father of the iPod. He played a major role in creating the concept of the personal computer. Like Apple or hate Apple, Jobs had a significant impact on every person on this website.


----------



## alexisd

RIP,he was a history for the tech world.


----------



## canadianpanda

Heres a link of the story from ABCNews

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/ste...ry?id=14383813


----------



## JonnyFenix

Steve Jobs will be missed. A true innovator in anything and everything that deals with computing.


----------



## Xyxox

Corporations are one of the greatest inventions of mankind. Some are used as a club. Some are used as a lever.

Steve Jobs used his corporation as a paintbrush.


----------



## luanswan2002

RIP.


----------



## BradleyW

I can't believe it....how?.....


----------



## CreepyDan

How did they keep something this huge hidden for almost a month? RIP


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Did they state what Steve Jobs died from? Was it cancer again and which kind was it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I can't believe it....how?.....


Pancreatic cancer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CreepyDan*


How did they keep something this huge hidden for almost a month? RIP


Assuming he didn't actually pass away until today. I hope so, anyway. That would be pretty shameful if it was hidden for this long.


----------



## smartasien

i knew he had pancreatic cancer. but jesus this is so sudden...


----------



## Citra

RIP Steve Jobs.

A great innovator.


----------



## un1b4ll

This is an amazing watch on how and why Steve was so great. It's long, but you'll learn a lot.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dronac*


He was more then the head of Apple and the father of the iPod. He played a major role in creating the concept of the personal computer. Like Apple or hate Apple, Jobs had a significant impact on every person on this website.


www.thannotthen.net


----------



## $ilent

Just seen this flash up on Sky news. Shocking!

Also http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15193922


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smartasien*


i knew he had pancreatic cancer. but jesus this is so sudden...


Pancreatic Cancer is possibly the worst form of cancer known to mankind.


----------



## earwig1990

just saw this! OMG i thought it was a facebook spam ad! RIP sir! glad he got to see that his legacy will live on


----------



## jemping

iPhone 4S -- _for Steve_

RIP Mr. Jobs


----------



## Enola

Far from being a Apple fan, but Steve Jobs was truly a great man may he rest in peace.


----------



## iCrap

Wow i didn't know he co-founded Pixar. He really did do a lot of great things. He fought cancer for more than 5 years... wow.
Great video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR...ayer_embedded#!


----------



## Plex

Microsoft chairman Bill Gates has issued the following statement:

"I'm truly saddened to learn of Steve Jobs' death. Melinda and I extend our sincere condolences to his family and friends, and to everyone Steve has touched through his work.

Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives.

The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come.

For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, it's been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely."

Read more: http://techland.time.com/2011/10/05/...#ixzz1ZxNFHGNo


----------



## Dinksta

All the proof you'll ever need http://www.apple.com/


----------



## L D4WG

Im really shocked, we all knew he had health problems and it was why he stepped down as CEO of Apple, but I had no idea his time would be so short...

RIP Steve, you were a true technological pioneer and an industry legend... You will be missed.


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxox*


Pancreatic Cancer is possibly the worst form of cancer known to mankind.


and he fought it like a man! Steve Jobs > Beast Mode


----------



## CryWin

I was working all day, came home and this is the first thread I see. That was quite unexpected...


----------



## doomlord52

Wow. 
That was incredibly sudden. Did not expect this at all.

Although I hate apple and everything they do, but really, im stunned. The guy was a great public speaker and (apparently) a great guy to work with. He definitely left an impact on the world.


----------



## amd-dude

I wasn't really a big apple fan, but the world of technology has lost an innovator, sad news


----------



## bgtrance

Not an Apple fanboy, but Mr. Jobs was a real pioneer of our time







RIP


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


RIP but isn't 56 a bit early to die? Don't most people die in their 70's to 90's ?


56 would have been a ripe old age a few hundred years ago.

People's expectations of a full life are a little bit blown out of proportion, in my opinion. 80-100 years is way too long to live.

I'm sure Steve had a good long life, and I'm sure he was content with it before he passed.


----------



## CramComplex

Unexpected...

Well despite not being an Apple person, I do believe he has contributed greatly to the computing world...

RIP


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Wow. 
That was incredibly sudden. Did not expect this at all.

Although I hate apple and everything they do, but really, im stunned. The guy was a great public speaker and (apparently) a great guy to work with. He definitely left an impact on the world.


It really wasn't sudden. His struggles with cancer was well known.


----------



## xPwn

Rest In Peace, Steve Jobs.


----------



## Twinkadink

“Your time is limited, so don’t waste it living someone else’s life. Don’t be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people’s thinking. Don’t let the noise of other’s opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.” - Steve Jobs


----------



## DannyB0y

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs :/


----------



## Kingkau

i worked for at&t mobility, and i used to be an apple hater. i won a iPod nano (1st gen) from work and thought it was ok. barely used it as all. when they introduced the iPhone i thought this is not gonna change anything. well when the app store came out it did. i started to like the iPhone. it became apart of my life, as if it was an extension of my self. if it wasnt for steve jobs making an "iPod" iPhone would have never came about and thus changing my life. i truly will miss him even though i never spoke to him or met him.

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## samwapp

I don't like Apple, but I respected him with all my heart. Technology wouldn't be anything like it is today if it weren't for him. RIP A technological genius.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

I thought this was a joke again. RIP Steve, thanks for your innovation. *Touches iPod 5th gen*


----------



## uncholowapo

RIP to probably the greatest business man of all time and fellow geek.


----------



## evil jerry

I'm a mixed bag with apple. I think there very creative and intelligent. They basically created the smartphone market with the iphone which in term made the ipad which has helped the tablet market boom. Steve Jobs was a visionary and a pioneer, I know he had his health problems but he was also blessed with success. He will be missed.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samwapp*


i don't like apple, but i respected him with all my heart. Technology wouldn't be anything like it is today if it weren't for him. Rip a technological genius.


+1


----------



## FtL1776

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uncholowapo*


RIP to probably the greatest business man of all time and fellow geek.


Greatest?

Uhh Carnegie and Rockefeller say hi.

Its not even close.


----------



## samwapp

I don't care if you are being sarcastic, but that's just horrible. I'm gonna assume you have a smartphone, right? You wouldn't have it if it weren't for Steve Jobs. He truly was great. Get out.


----------



## pezcore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


I wonder who will inherit his fortune. They are lucky people right about now.


wow, yeah I'm sure his kids would rather have his money than a father









RIP Steve


----------



## racer86

He will be really missed He was a innovator and did great things for the computer world and industry as a whole. The man was a Titan in the industry and will never be forgotten

R.I.P Mr Jobs


----------



## CULLEN

I still can't believe he's gone and I'm hoping that the website got hacked and newscast is publishing false news, although I'm coming to realize that its not the case.

I'm not much into the Apple products, but I've been a big fan of Steve Jobs for what he has brought to the world and he is going to be known as one of the major pioneer of the industry for decades.

He passed away way to early, I would have loved to see him in the industry for years to come although I had no intention of buying any Apple product any time soon.

May you rest in peace Steve, you will be missed.

From now I'll be folding in his honor to fight this devilish cancer that kills millions of people all around the world every year.


----------



## CAHOP240

R.I.P Mr. Jobs. You truly were one of this generations great innovators. No matter how much you might have hated his company or products, there's no denying his impact during the technology revolution. He will be greatly missed and never replaced.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Wow im very sad R.I.P


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twinkadink*


â€œYour time is limited, so donâ€™t waste it living someone elseâ€™s life. Donâ€™t be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other peopleâ€™s thinking. Donâ€™t let the noise of otherâ€™s opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.â€ - Steve Jobs


Whoa that's a great quote and so true with how he lived his life


----------



## GMcDougal

Nobody will ever know how much he not only did for apple, But the technology world in general. Sad and unexpected news. R.I.P


----------



## MaddenModer

R.I.P Mr. Jobs. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## iCrap

I hope apple starts a Cancer fund. They could really put a lot of money into this and maybe make a difference.


----------



## AngeloG.

Farewell.


----------



## SugarySnack

Tons of respect for Steve. R.I.P.

*Off Topic* The first Apple thread on OCN without flamewars!


----------



## Concept_357

You Tube  



 
 Mere words cannot describe how much I, and the rest of the world will miss you, you were truly one of the greatest visionaries of my day. This is probably the 16th time I've tried to write something thoughtful and I've come to the brilliant realistation that all that needs to be said has already in what must be the greatest ad of all time, Apples "Think Different".

You leave with us today a message you wrote us 14 years ago:
"Hereâ€™s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes.

The ones who see things differently. Theyâ€™re not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them.

About the only thing you canâ€™t do is ignore them. Because they change things. They invent. They imagine. They heal. They explore. They create. They inspire. They push the human race forward.

Maybe they have to be crazy.

How else can you stare at an empty canvas and see a work of art? Or sit in silence and hear a song thatâ€™s never been written? Or gaze at a red planet and see a laboratory on wheels?

We make tools for these kinds of people.

While some see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do."

I think I'm gonna cry







no jk


----------



## RallyMaster

That is really sad. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

NO commenting on deleted posts, this is directly against the ToS. If you have a problem with me removing disrespectful/troll comments about this then I can't help you.


----------



## AK-47

R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## Concept_357

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


R.I.P Mr. Jobs. You truly were one of this generations great innovators. No matter how much you might have hated his company or products, there's no denying his impact during the technology revolution. He will be greatly missed and never replaced.


I agree with you completely, Steve Jobs is litteraly my biggest idol and it saddens me so much hes gone


----------



## dham

RIP Steve Jobs. Steve did a lot for Apple but Jonathan Ives is the man behind Apple's current success.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

So long and thanks for all the fish revolution.
RIP.


----------



## The Nightwatchman

R.i.p.


----------



## BizzareRide

This is one time were I wish I could say that this article should be moved to the rumors section... And wow, 294 people viewing this. RIP jobs.


----------



## Djmatrix32

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/05/us/obit-steve-jobs/ I am sadden by this! He made my childhood with Pixar movies!


----------



## Drobomb

This is sad, shocking news. RIP

Seems everyone is a little shocked. Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 312 (182 members and 130 guests)


----------



## Tom1121

RIP Steve Jobs. Shame that all he has done and companies he worked for and someone like Zuckerberg had much much more money.


----------



## steelbom

I'm very sad to hear this. I missed him at the Keynote, it just wasn't the same. Poor guy!


----------



## 5outh

Sad to see him go.


----------



## tech junkie

Thought u were nothin but a bridge troll till i found out it was real ...








Regardless about my opinion on apple products, Steve was an innovator and has left a lasting impression on technology. He will be sorely missed.

R.I.P Steve


----------



## iCrap

Jobs had a very interesting life. His biography is coming out soon, i will definitely read it..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Apparent Medical records: http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs..._results,_2008


----------



## X-Nine

A man who was a true visionary, who saw what personal computers could do YEARS before anyone. He had a vision, and everyone, Windows, Linux, or OS X user lives his vision. Without him, we'd still most likely be using pens and paper for everything.

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs. There is not enough appreciation for what you've done for technology and the human race.


----------



## Ikrin

I knew there was a reason it was raining today.

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


RIP Steve Jobs. Shame that all he has done and companies he worked for and someone like Zuckerberg had much much more money.


Doubt Jobs cared much. I believe they are both driven by passion, not the dollar


----------



## Concept_357

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


A man who was a true visionary, who saw what personal computers could do YEARS before anyone. He had a vision, and everyone, Windows, Linux, or OS X user lives his vision. Without him, we'd still most likely be using pens and paper for everything.

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs. There is not enough appreciation for what you've done for technology and the human race.


This, all the haters who think apple hasn't pushed things, they have, atleast Steve Jobs has. Daily living would be so much different without Steve.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvanPitts*


I am fully prepared for a few decades of Jobs sightings, you know, like Elvis sightings. It should be easier than picking out the real Elvis, since there are so few Jobs around these days...


Is that a pun on the economy?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CNN*

Steve Jobs co-founded Apple in a Silicon Valley garage and led a mobile-computing revolution with wildly popular devices such as the iPhone. *He died Wednesday at 56.*


Who knows?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Apparent Medical records: http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs..._results,_2008


Wow. They look real but how would he get aids?


----------



## Narzon

R.I.P
Strange feeling, one of the first passings of a major figure in the internet era.
Whatever happens, Apple won't be the same.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

No matter peoples opinion of Apple, Steve Jobs was a brilliant man and we all should hold respect for him. The Master of Innovation.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

you know for as much as i hate apple anymore...i have to say......Steve Jobs was a great man, and in the technology world he was one of the top people....i am sorry to see him go and i hope his family can pull through this hard time.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:



â€œYour time is limited, so donâ€™t waste it living someone elseâ€™s life,â€ Jobs said. â€œDonâ€™t be trapped by dogma â€" which is living with the results of other peopleâ€™s thinking. Donâ€™t let the noise of othersâ€™ opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.â€


http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/10/jobs/


----------



## Squirrel

I wonder whether the lawsuits will stop now.

On another note, I wonder who gets those billions worth of stock that he held.

And RIP.


----------



## Buckaroo

Goodbye Mr Jobs.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


The Master of Innovation.


No. They just make things shiny and market them to the masses.

Quote:



The Master of Marketing


ftfy


----------



## lordikon

Brings a tear to my eye, seriously. Brings back bad memories of relatives taken by cancer before it was their time to go.

Fold for the cure...


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narzon*


R.I.P
Strange feeling, one of the first passings of a major figure in the internet era.
Whatever happens, Apple won't be the same.


I feel the same way.
R.I.P Mr. Jobs


----------



## 8ight

Poor Steve







at least we still have the Woz...

Goes to show how young the industry is, Apple has been a major player since the start and Jobs was with Apple since its founding.


----------



## RussianJ

Could be a jerk, and stubron as a mule but Steve changed tech as we know it. For that, he should be remembered and respected by all here on OCN and the mass public. Apple may be a patent troll or the God gifted company, your pick, but without Steve, there would be nothing.


----------



## soth7676

Hearing this news and read this forum reminded me of a favorite TV movie that came out in 1999.... "Pirates of Silicon Valley"... Just ordered it from amazon... Show the beginnings of apple and microsoft and how their rise to the top and rivalry with each other helped changed the PC world as we know it today.. I highly recommend it...

RIP Steve...you shall be missed, especially your drive and vision...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## metallicamaster3

I knew he was sick with cancer, I know he's had a long fight with it. But I never would've thought that literally weeks after his resigning that he would croak... I would've at least given him 1-2 years.


----------



## Toology

Even though i hate apple, the man did alot and was a pioneer. Rest in peace steve and i hope his family is ok.


----------



## L36

I truly hated his business model, but this guy really evolved the computer industry and put a lot of things in different perspectives.

I got respect for him.


----------



## refeek

I hate how people's opinion of a man change as soon as he dies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I knew he was sick with cancer, I know he's had a long fight with it. But I never would've thought that literally weeks after his resigning that he would croak... I would've at least given him 1-2 years.


He obviously knew he had very very little time when he resigned. Apple was like his child.


----------



## golfergolfer

Rest In Peace, because no matter what anyone says, you are an amazing person who has changed the world...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheetos316*


However, if it is true that he passed about a month ago and Apple chose not to reveal it until after they announced the 4s, thats pretty low and despicable.


Nothing less from a corporation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


I hate how people's opinion of a man change as soon as he dies.


ditto

RIP Jobs


----------



## joarangoe

RIP Steve Jobs.

Im not an apple fan at all, but we have to aknowledge he did help push technology to the point it is at currently.

Thanks for all man.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Hearing this news and read this forum reminded me of a favorite TV movie that came out in 1999.... "Pirates of Silicon Valley"... Just ordered it from amazon... Show the beginnings of apple and microsoft and how their rise to the top and rivalry with each other helped changed the PC world as we know it today.. I highly recommend it...


I forgot about that movie. I remember when it came on TNT back then. He was played by Noah Wyle. I'm gonna watch it now. Thanks!


----------



## krytikul

RIP Steve Jobs. I have alot of respect for the man, and am very sad to see him go...


----------



## xEnt

RIP good sir, you did great things for Earth.


----------



## paulerxx

This man will be in future history books if he isn't already. RIP Jobs, you will surely be missed.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I'll just leave this here
http://gizmodo.com/5838922/the-steve...-tribute-video


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


I hate how people's opinion of a man change as soon as he dies.


Not all of us are the typical 12 year old OCN Apple trolls, ya know. There are some of us, that have truly admired him and his vision for many years.


----------



## Harobi

R.I.P. Mr Jobs, I never have owned an Apple product but recognize the advancements they have brought. With that being said, I plan on giving the iPhone 4S a go.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


Not all of us are the typical 12 year old OCN Apple trolls, ya know. There are some of us, that have truly admired him and his vision for many years.


This ^
Having disrespect for a Company is different.

This isn't a disagreement. Kinda comes off as one..


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I knew he was sick with cancer, I know he's had a long fight with it. But I never would've thought that literally weeks after his resigning that he would croak... I would've at least given him 1-2 years.


When I saw that picture of him, and thought that if it wasn't faked, he had 2 weeks. I think he beat it by a week.

The world owes him for designing products that didn't sacrifice style for substance and vice versa. What he made was absolutely perfect for the consumer who looking for something that just worked.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


My opinion remains indifferent. I hate and always will hate Apple products. The man's just another man.


Regardless of your opinion about Apple, Steve Jobs wasn't ordinary as your post would make him sound.


----------



## refeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


Not all of us are the typical 12 year old OCN Apple trolls, ya know. There are some of us, that have truly admired him and his vision for many years.


Didn't say you were. Nor are all of the people who hate Apple 'trolls'.

What I am saying, is that there are plenty of people ITT who made plenty of remarks of hating/disliking Jobs, and yet mourn his loss as if he was the greatest thing to happen to technology.


----------



## Psykhotic

My dad just mentioned this to me. It took me awhile to get home from class so I guess I missed the announcement.. I'm kind of in shock.

I can't believe he's gone.


----------



## 06tb06

I was shocked to hear the news. He will be missed.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


I hate how people's opinion of a man change as soon as he dies.

He obviously knew he had very very little time when he resigned. Apple was like his child.


while i don't respect apple one bit I will always respect steve jobs in the fact that if it wasn't for him and the waz then the pc as we know it today might not exist

my dad had told me he died and i called bs on it and then looked it up and was stunned


----------



## yoshi245

Love him or hate him, he was taken early from this world. R.I.P.

And I personally don't like Apple as of late either.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


What I am saying, is that there are plenty of people ITT who made plenty of remarks of hating/disliking Jobs, and yet mourn his loss as if he was the greatest thing to happen to technology.


I wouldn't say that, he was very important to modern technology and we wouldn't be where we are without him but I don't think I'd say he's the most important.


----------



## SinX7

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Tunechi

Surprised this thread isn't full of more immature comments. I've always felt Apple was a good company, they were just more geared toward casual users and multimedia people which made them seem so awful to some. Their Macs, iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad are all very good products, though I wouldn't purchase any of them besides the iPod Touch. Steve Jobs is the heart of Apple's success and it is a good thing when he proposed his ideas to I think it was either HP or Microsoft that they ignored him, Apple was far better off on its own instead of them killing his ideas with their own visions.

R.I.P.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

While I pretty much can't stand anything to do with Apple there can be no doubt that Steve Jobs was a visionary idealist who profoundly changed the world. This is a sad day for anyone who has been influenced by technology in any way. Credit were credit is deserved....


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Just like to add, once again. Master of Innovation.


----------



## intelfan

I knew Jobs was stepping down due to health issues but I didn't realize the severity of his sickness.


----------



## Genome852

R.I.P. Steve Jobs. Only in his fifties too...


----------



## mth91

I truly admired him. Before and after. Think different. Rest in peace Steve. You've done good.


----------



## Axon14

He changed the world and he was only here for 56 years. We should all be so blessed. RIP my man. See you on the other side.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


I hate how people's opinion of a man change as soon as he dies.


Opinions founded on trivial matters are very malleable. It's easy to say this or that about a man you've never met based on news headlines. It's also easy to forgive and forget when you realize that much of it never really mattered to begin with.

I can't say that I've ever felt one way or the other about Steve Jobs, but his passing is very unfortunate and it just doesn't seem worth holding onto grudges.


----------



## n0ypi

RIP Steve Jobs, we are so blessed to have witnessed OUR Benjamin Franklin and Thomas Edison.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This blew my mind when I saw it.

Rest in Peace Steve Jobs. I hope that you and Syrillian have many lively debates about the aesthetics of computer case design.


----------



## Xenthos

RIP Steve Jobs.

As for the website... no mentioning the family or relatives ? Wow. That's bad.


----------



## Mmansueto

RIP Steve Jobs. You were a visionary and a great business man.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Though I didn't like most of Apple as a company, Mr. Jobs was wonderful at product design and brought the many innovations in mobile computing that would've never came about before. 
Rest in peace, Sir Steve Jobs.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I guess he knew his time was near. Resigning as CEO and all.

Sad day in the tech world regardless of whether you like his products or not. His visionary insight has affected the whole world. You can not say that about many men.


----------



## Psykhotic

Is there any way to get this added to the OP? I think it's a great way to remember him.. Or should I post it in a new thread?

  
 You Tube


----------



## sLowEnd

He died so young. :/


----------



## 69BBNova

I never cared for Apple products for the most part, but he really did a good job there...

Wonder how Apple will do now.

I actually thought he was older, I'm almost as old as he was, not good...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


Is there any way to get this added to the OP? I think it's a great way to remember him.. Or should I post it in a new thread?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc


There's a thread in Off Topic you can post it; as for this one it's not part of the news so I won't add it.


----------



## FXTOi7

Always hated Apple and Steve Jobs, and what they stand for, but he was very very good at what he did and a lot of people, and a massive company, will miss him.
RIP


----------



## Reflux

Lay down your weapons, guys. Today Apple gets some love.


----------



## Snowmen

RIP Steve Jobs...







I didn't really like Apple but what I hated wasn't the man behind it but the strategies used by others in the corporation to make his products even more successful . There's no way you can say Steve Jobs didn't push technology forward even though people in Apple apparently try to slow it lately.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RagingCain

As much as I hate Apple, wouldn't wish this on anyone.

RIP Steve Jobs.

My condolences to the entire family.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Rest In Peace. He's going to be one of those people that when they die I get this weird feeling. Like when Michael Jackson died, it just felt weird, that he wasn't around anymore. Same with Jobs. Sucks ass man, It really does.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


There's a thread in Off Topic you can post it; as for this one it's not part of the news so I won't add it.


Got it. Just thought it went with the news since one of his key points in the speech was about mortality. I'll go find the OT thread.


----------



## wumpus

seeing all of these people praising mr jobs for all of the things apple has done really makes me wonder just _*how much*_ he influenced and did.....

I mean the man cant be the entire company right?


----------



## jetplane48

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 190 (116 members and 74 guests)
jetplane48, 1055AMDGuy, AMDPhenomX4, andom, Blindrage606, bogey1337, Buckaroo, Chunky_Chimp, Citra, Clawbog, Concept_357, crust_cheese, CULLEN, cvon2000, D3monkiller, DaMirrorLink, DannyB0y, dham, djsi38t, DNytAftr, Dorianime, Draggin, Dranx, E-Peen, ebolamonkey3, Emmanuel, Escatore, etihtsarom, fireman, Fremsen, GCK_, GfhTattoo, Giac, Hiep, Iambazerkus, Icekilla, IcyPimpHand, Ikrin, intelfan, jens15, JimmyOh, jjsoviet, KILLER_K, Kingkau, kweechy, last_exile, Lefty67, lightsout, ljason8eg, Lombax, Lord Xeb, Lyfskills, MaddenModer, MaltIR, Mastashake82, mega_option101, metal_gunjee, mica3speedy, mikepahl318, mnkeyprince, Monstrous, mooneyham, Mortalis, MountainDewMadOScar, MrWilson, mth91, ohzer0, Oneshfifty, Oupavoc, Paradox me, paulerxx, Penecks, phibrizo, Piegoodman, pm1109, Proeliator, Prox, RagingCain, Rampage Jackson, Red Man, RedCloudFuneral, refeek, revamper, Rookie1337, Samozturk, samwapp, serge2k, Shane1244, silvrr, SIMPSONATOR, SinX7, Sir Shfvingle, sixor, slackjack, sLowEnd, Snowmen, Sozin, SprayN'Pray, Squeeker The Cat, SSJVegeta, TH3 original, The Radius Kid, tictoc, Tman5293, Toransu, Track, trevman18, UNCMan, Unstableiser, v1ral, Vargess, Winty, wumpus, xBISHOPx, Xenthos, XNine


----------



## Blindrage606

RIP, a man who definitely earned his place in a textbook. I knew I sensed a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Concept_357

I can't think of anybody in computer technology that has revolutionised the way we live our lives more than Steve Jobs.

1st PC
Commercialised GUI on the Macintosh
Ipod
Itunes
Iphone
Ipad

If tablet computers really do take over the worlds of consumer computing, which is what everybody is predicting(except Steve Ballmer). Steve Jobs would be the first person to start a global phenomanon(Personnal computing) and end it with the start of a new one(Tablet Computing).


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Posted a video in honor of Steve Jobs.

  
 You Tube


----------



## trumpet-205

I don't like how Apple runs their business, but no doubt to me that Steve Jobs played an important role in technology with his innovation.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## baws

Why are people suprised? It was said a month ago he only had weeks to live.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

wow my friend made a joke about waitng till he sees the iCasket

that was way too soon, funny but too soon


----------



## etihtsarom

Damn, It Does feel weird that he's dead.


----------



## Escatore

I've always seen Apple as a company which sells decent items at prices aimed for... well... _certain kinds_ of individuals.

But I wonder about his character - how much of Apple was the way it was because of him? How much was the company affected by him, and even more importantly, how will it continue to function in his permanent absence? Will apple customers remain more loyal in his memory, or will they go elsewhere because they fear that he was a source of quality within Apple?

I know nothing about his character, personally, and for now I remain averse to buying from Apple. However, I can't help but think that we've lost somebody rather important... somebody who needs and deserves to be appreciated.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


seeing all of these people praising mr jobs for all of the things apple has done really makes me wonder just _*how much*_ he influenced and did.....

I mean the man cant be the entire company right?


I hope you've read Apple's history.

Anyway, RIP Steve Jobs; I've always admired him as a great innovator in technology (except I didn't like Apple's policies). I got this weird feeling, sort of like a melancholic feeling that he's not around any more. You will be missed.

Too soon, Mr.Jobs


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Concept_357*


I can't think of anybody in computer technology that has revolutionised the way we live our lives more than Steve Jobs.

1st PC
Commercialised GUI on the Macintosh
Ipod
Itunes
Iphone
Ipad

If tablet computers really do take over the worlds of consumer computing, which is what everybody is predicting(except Steve Ballmer). Steve Jobs would be the first person to start a global phenomanon(Personnal computing) and end it with the start of a new one(Tablet Computing).


Actually the first GUI apple made was a computer called LISA... 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Lisa

It was incredibly adavanced for its time yet hidelously expensive(9,995 USD intro price)... it came out in 1983...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usario

Mr. Jobs was a wonderful inspiration to us all. His amazing forward-thinking. His simplistic yet incredibly useful ideas. The concept that "good enough" just isn't good enough. Anything short of the perfected balance was unacceptable to him. The philosophy that states it doesn't necessarily matter how many people buy it -- it's how high quality a product is, and how much of an impact it has. The idea that every market can be revolutionized, as he did with the computer, portable music player, phone, and tablet. The amazing products him and his company created.

If you think about it, without him, personal computers may not exist the way they do today. In the 80s, he was considered crazy, even by most of his coworkers, for thinking that someday soon having a computer will be very common.

Steve may no longer be with us, but his spirit and his contributions to this world will last forever.


----------



## age_ruler1

Is this for real? Or just a bad humor joke?


----------



## Lombax

Turning off my iPod Touch until around this time tomorrow.


----------



## Sarcasticviper

Steve Jobs will be missed even though i often scowled at everything that had the apple logo I still appreciated his work especially bringing smart phones and ipads into our gadget loadouts.

It was unfortunate that he died of pancreatic cancer though and to all of you overclockers and gamers this is one more reason to [email protected] for the cure so we don't have to lose more great people to cancer and other protein related diseases.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Wow i can't believe this ,syrllian, now steve jobs. Everyone seems to be dying but I want to make sure I spend my limited time here on earth enjoying as much of it as I can.

This inspires me to help others and to enjoy live alittle bit more every day and to stop nit picking at such silly things


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Installing OSX to pay my tribute to him.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Most of you have to admit... If you didn't build your OWN PC's you'd PROBABLY buy a mac to cover your needs.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


Most of you have to admit... If you didn't build your OWN PC's you'd PROBABLY buy a mac to cover your needs.


This is OCN, lots of power users and macs aren't power user friendly so I'd have to say this is wrong.


----------



## gooface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


Most of you have to admit... If you didn't build your OWN PC's you'd PROBABLY buy a mac to cover your needs.


I'd rather own a Dell.


----------



## note235

today the world will mourn


----------



## Nocturin

Poor guy. He took life by the horns. He's somewhere.

R.I.P


----------



## Zastugueen

Guess this means hell will be getting the iPhone 6.


----------



## jcde7ago

Respect and R.I.P. to Steve Jobs.


----------



## sotorious

Love or hate the man he is a great man.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


This is OCN, lots of power users and macs aren't power user friendly so I'd have to say this is wrong.


Terminal is pretty powerful.


----------



## Nexus6

You shall be missed, Steve Jobs. A great Entrepreneur.


----------



## Nethermir

Wow this is so sudden, RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Jcyle

Jobs is the only person I respect of Apple, R.I.P


----------



## GivingHope

My condolences goes out to Steve Job's family and Apple. There's no doubt that because of Jobs, he revolutionized computers, MP3 players, smartphones, and tablets. Gotta give a lot of respect to Mr. Jobs.


----------



## Scope

As much as I dislike apple products, Steve Jobs was truly a genius, innovator, and the renaissance man of our time. In less then ten years he revolutionized the music, mobile, and computer industry, imagine what he could have done with just ten more years.


----------



## HaGGeN

So that's why he stepped down. he probably found out the end was near. So sad. Very smart man. rip.


----------



## canoners

RIP Steve Jobs, the world has just lost one of the most influential men


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


Terminal is pretty powerful.


I'd say it's more powerful than shell. We're learning different flavors of Linux is my networking class right now and the guy with the mac can do everything we're doing but alot easier... doesn't make sense. lol


----------



## robbo2

RIP to a real visionary and marketing genius.


----------



## Rayzer

A very sad day indeed, RIP Steve.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Sort of expected this after his leave. I don't like Apple as a company at all, but no one can deny the excellent sort of vision Steve Jobs had. He made Apple and kept Apple alive. RIP Mr. Jobs. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## slosha69

I think a lot of people are full of it. Only after death do they say how sorry they are. Yet, just yesterday were bad mouthing him like crazy.


----------



## kweechy

Much as I hate the Apple cult and the company as a whole, sad news.


----------



## kweechy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slosha69*


I think a lot of people are full of it. Only after death do they say how sorry they are. Yet, just yesterday were bad mouthing him like crazy.


Bad mouthing someone and showing respect for the dead aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## LeoMessi10

This news is absolutely madness. I'm in shock at the moment. The man just resign a month or so ago.

Steve just knew his time was coming. I shed tears in honor of this great great man.


----------



## girugamesh

The man clearly wasn't stupid, but I'd never consider him to be a genius. He's just a guy, and like everyone else, may he rest in peace.


----------



## wanako

Mr. Jobs, although I was never a fan of Apple, you have my deepest thanks for giving me "Toy Story".


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slosha69*


I think a lot of people are full of it. Only after death do they say how sorry they are. Yet, just yesterday were bad mouthing him like crazy.


Not Jobs maybe, but Apple in general. I don't really like how they overcharge most of their stuff yet you still have to admit, Jobs was a genius.


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I'm not a big Apple fan, but no one can deny the man his due. He and his company have truly shaped a culture and changed the way we think about so many things. Congrats on a great run and rest in peace sir.


----------



## Agenesis

A moment of silence for Mr. Steve Jobs and the victims of the Foxconn incident.


----------



## Xristo

No !! i always liked steve jobs , very professional man .. Did a world of wonders for apple , he will be missed i am sure .

RIP steve







didnt expect this news today .. i knew he was sick but didnt think he would pass so soon .

the guy is a genius , he will live forever . Thankyou for everything great you brought to the world .


----------



## Photograph

The world will miss your genius Steve, thanks for all the toys and tools that have helped everyone who uses technology today.

"A computer is the most remarkable tool that we've ever come up with. It's a bicycle for our minds" - Steve Jobs










Oh yeah, F%!$ Cancer and Fold On!


----------



## jackeyjoe

A brilliant man who basically turned around a company single-handedly, have to give credit where credit is due. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Scope

Throwback to 1996:
http://web.archive.org/web/199805090...m/default.html


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scope*


As much as I dislike apple products, Steve Jobs was truly a genius, innovator, and the renaissance man of our time. In less then ten years he revolutionized the music, mobile, and computer industry, imagine what he could have done with just ten more years.


Tablets and smartphones are still in their infancy. I can't imagine what the next 10 years will bring.

RIP Steve Jobs. You changed the game, and you will be remembered for ever.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *girugamesh*


The man clearly wasn't stupid, but I'd never consider him to be a genius. He's just a guy, and like everyone else, may he rest in peace.


He turned the tech industry upside down, then rebuilt it. The products that were produced from his company became an order of "fashion" in the tech industry.

The definition of "genius" fits Mr. Jobs perfectly in this case.


----------



## AtomicFrost

I knew that when he stepped down as Apple's CEO he knew he didn't have much time left.

The world was forever changed by Steve Jobs, and his legacy will live on.

My condolences to his family. This will be a very rough time for them.


----------



## crashdummy35

Was watching G4 TV when they broke in with the story. They did a really cool impromptu piece/special on him.

Dude was an icon. Steve Jobs, Phil Knight, Bill Gates...dudes changed our culture in major ways.

I feel for his family.

RIP, bro.

Edit: @ jackeyjoe: very true; when Apple fired him they foundered and reached the brink of bankruptcy...he came back and made it the most powerful brand in the world.


----------



## discipline

I don't think anyone thought he was as sick as he was. So he stepped down from apple onto his deathbed. He was a visionary for sure.


----------



## Traeumt

This is a sad day for me.I was never an Apple fan just used iphone 3g and lost it during a trip but Steve Jobs.... He is the most inspirational guy for me RIP.Just watch his Macintosh talk on youtube.


----------



## scottb75

RIP Steve Jobs, yet again cancer cuts another person's life short.


----------



## JMCB

People are strange about Steve Jobs' death. Everywhere on Facebook/Twitter people are posting their condolences for him. Is it the new tech fashion? Comparable to having an iPod yesterday or an iPad today?

It's a sad world we live in...


----------



## qwertymac93

Hmm, I really thought he was getting better after the surgery.
This sucks.


----------



## Jman_345

Say what you say about Apple, but Steve Jobs was the mastermind who made it all work despite what we might think of Apple. Everytime.

He was missed enough when he stepped down form Apple, but now he's really gone


----------



## modinn

Although I do not have very positive feelings for Apple. I applaud him for what he has done for the world of technology. RIP


----------



## quentin

His death really makes me feel physically sick. We're at the peak of the mobile industry, an industry that he has set the benchmark for time and time again. And mobile technology is still growing rapidly, so it's really hard to see a pioneer die now. I'm not saying there's ever a good time to die...but jeez, it's like losing your general in the first battle.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Well, he has left behind 1 hell of a legacy.


----------



## frickfrock999

His family just issued a statement.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/...20116380.shtml

Quote:



"We are grateful for the support and kindness of those who share our feelings for Steve. We know many of you will mourn with us, and we ask that you respect our privacy during our time of grief.


In other words, *LEAVE THEM ALONE.* Here's hoping news outlets will keep their distance.


----------



## BloodyRory

I don't like apple products, but he was worth some amount in the billions before he passed away. Obviously, he did something right. I honestly think without the iPhone there wouldn't have been any other phone company to step up to that level with phones for awhile. Like I saw on CNN today when they were talking about the 4s announcement, it said "The phone that changed everything", which I honestly think is very true.

He was a great man, a great business man, and he actually did help out the computer industry a lot and helped get it to the level that it is today.

RIP Steve.


----------



## Icekilla

I hope this doesn't becomes the end of Apple. Remember what happened when they fired him? I have a strange feeling about the company's future, but thankfully, they still have highly competent people who might be able to continue with the Legacy Mr. Jobs left.


----------



## Dave73

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs not a fan but must say he was damn smart.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

This just goes to show that cancer doesn't care how much money you have.

RIP Steve. You made technology easily accessible and fun to use.


----------



## fliq

R.i.p


----------



## AMDrocks

http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/p...statement.mspx
That is nice of microsoft.

We have truly lost a visionary.


----------



## TAr

I wish him all my best RIP we will meet again every breath we take is getting us closer


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


His family just issued a statement.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/...20116380.shtml

In other words, *LEAVE THEM ALONE.* Here's hoping news outlets will keep their distance.


Yes, I hope the media stays away from the family for awhile and doesn't try to rush them and ask questions.


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Edit: I read the article wrong.


As much as I have joked about the man and his company in the past, I'm quite distressed. Just randomly broke out in tears even though I don't own any Apple product except for an old iPod. Just reading his tributes is too much..


----------



## lordikon

Strong words from his 2005 speech, ring very true:

Quote:



"No one wants to die, even people who want to go to heaven don't want to die to get there. And yet, death is the destination we all share. "
"Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. &#8230; Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice."


----------



## noak

RIP Steve, you were a amazing inventor and entrepreneur. Dispite my dislike of Apples methods, you will be missed.


----------



## BlankThis

I came to this thread expecting the usual immaturity that is accustom to anything Apple here on OCN but I was pleasantly surprised. I'm happy those who don't like Apple had the good-will to not make rude comments.

While you may not like the iWhatever or Apple's business policies, Job's was a visionary and consumer technology of ANY sort would not be where it is today without him.


----------



## calavera

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## lonnie5000

He was waaaaayy to young to die. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## ajresendez

I like apple products. Jobs will be missed. I hope cook does just a good a job running.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## HopeUTKN

Extremely sad. R.I.P. Steven Paul Jobs.


----------



## ForumViewer

In a matter of a decade he transformed the world. Just imagine what he could have done had he lived another 10 or 20 years.


----------



## badatgames18

R.I.P... really sad to see him pass away









i'm going to replace my zune with an ipod in his memory

if it wasn't for him, we would be using regular pdas instead of the smartphones we have now.


----------



## Shoulin

This is def sad news, I like many aren't to fond of Apple products but Jobs was an icon in the technology world. He will be sorely missed, RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


R.I.P... really sad to see him pass away









i'm going to replace my zune with an ipod in his memory

if it wasn't for him, we would be using regular pdas instead of the smartphones we have now.


If it wasnt for his passion for design, we'd still all be using beige boxes.


----------



## Spykerv

Unbelievable. I am throughly shocked. Whether you love him or hated him he was successful in his own right and an legendary man. RIP Steve Jobs <3


----------



## robwadeson

RIP Jobs


----------



## Specter_Phi

Bon Voyage Sir Steve Jobs! He's a GENIUS!


----------



## s0nniez

RIP Steve Jobs. You will be missed.


----------



## Laylow

He was sick for so long, I'm glad he is not suffering anymore.


----------



## kz26

Meh


----------



## Blade

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Not the biggest Apple fan...but I did have respect for the man. He did alot in his life and contributed alot to the entire technological world. I know he will be missed by his family and friends, as well as many others across the entire world.


----------



## Abs.exe

A la Layton


----------



## one-shot

He'll rise again in three days, trust me.


----------



## mth91

I think this is ironic, ignore the religious affiliation if it bugs you. But I have a daily bible app on my evo that puts a new verse up every day and here's what I got today. Note that in that speech to stanford Jobs mentioned that we are naked with nothing to lose. "And he said, naked I came from my mother's womb and naked shall I return. The Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; blessed be the name of the Lord." - Job 1:21


----------



## Choggs396

Wow ... Very sad day. He brought happiness to millions. May he rest in piece.

- Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk -


----------



## Cheetos316

I'm surprised that even Google has something on their page about this.


----------



## Icekilla

There were 3 apples that changed the world: Adam and Eve's, Isaac Newton's and the one of Steve Jobs.


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

While I'm not gonna crack jokes, because I somewhat respect the guy....

OCN mods are ok with "too soon" Amy Winehouse and Michael Jackson, etc. jokes, but not Steve Jobs. What a surprise.


----------



## Water Cooled

I never loved apple, but I admired his creativity and the way he lived his life.

â€œClick. Boom. Amazing!â€ - Steve Jobs

RIP


----------



## railfan844

I was just reading an issue of Mac|Life that was obviously outdated relative to this, and the worst thing that happened to Steve as of then was that he moved down to Chairman of the Board from CEO. This is sad.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


So I see you're enjoying your GUI and Mouse. If it wasn't for Jobs. You'd probably still be using Command Line


So you think Steve Jobs created the UI?


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soggy_Popcorn*


While I'm not gonna crack jokes, because I somewhat respect the guy....

OCN mods are ok with "too soon" Amy Winehouse and Michael Jackson, etc. jokes, but not Steve Jobs. What a surprise.


They died from drug overdose.. And were pop icons. While I disagree with any joking about these people I think they are in two hugely different categories.

I'm happy to see that most people understand what he did. My first computer experience was with the Apple IIe in the early nineties. It had games! A karate one!! And we always had macs in school until Dell came along in the early 2000s.

I remember having an mp3 CD player from Rio in highschool, and how psyched I was to have 170 songs. A year later when it broke I got an iPod and now had 7,000 songs.

I had a palm pilot and loved it. When it died it didn't get replaced immediately. It eventually I got an iPod touch (couple years later) and was blown away by it. It seriously NEVER left my side.

For the last few months I've had the iPad because my 2g touch was getting long in the tooth. I use my iPad everywhere in my house and love it. Now that I've built a PC I do see the appeal. But for everyday stuff the iPad is still my favorite.

Apple brought us the PC. It brought us huge innovations and made being a geek cool! The news sucks. I still don't want to believe it.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


So you think Steve Jobs created the UI?


GUI** Xerox did. And they didn't see it's potential.


----------



## frickfrock999

For those who want to, here's the donation page for the Foundation Of Pancreatic Cancer.

http://pancreaticcancerfoundation.com/


----------



## Genzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheetos316*


I'm surprised that even Google has something on their page about this.


Guy was kind of a big deal. Even if it would have been done otherwise, the guy was monumental in popularizing the personal computer.

Edit: Mac II playing Oregon Trail in kindergarten..


----------



## freestyla85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


There were 3 apples that changed the world: Adam and Eve's, Isaac Newton's and the one of Steve Jobs.


Nice comment ^.. RIP Mr. Jobs..


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


GUI** Xerox did. And they didn't see it's potential.


And that's where Steve Jobs comes in. If it wasn't for him and the Apple Lisa/Mac. We might not of unlocked the potential of the GUI.


----------



## cayennemist

You Tube  



 
After looking around tonight at old footage of Steve, I came to realize why Apple is the way they are.
I have been so annoyed at Apple, for there Aggression, But now I get it. 
They are fighting for what they want, even if it doesnt make sence to us, Apple is being true to them self's and not taking no for a answer. I now realize they aren't Tyrants, more like Titans.

I still, even now, disagree with most of Apples policies. That being said, every Yin needs a Yang.
from Intel to AMD, ATI/AMD to nVidia, and even Peppsi to Coke. One is only great if it has an opposite to complement it. 
RIP Steve, from all of us on the side you so strongly comlemented...


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


So you think Steve Jobs created the UI?


The original concept of a GUI on a computer was developed at the XeroX R&D black section....This section was given a budget to develope any technology they wanted and then after Xerox would decide to sell it to another or market it themselves...

GUI and ethernet came from xerox orginally... Xerox gave it to apple so they could use it to develope the LISA and later Macintosh.... Bill gates seeing LISA and the GUI decided this was the future and made the windows OS from that...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## backfire103

No matter what your take on the company is, almost everything electronic that we love today was possible because of this man, especially smart phones and the mp3 player. He was a great innovator and thinker and will be missed. R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## Ryleh

I hate Apple but i'll miss this sly SOB... If only for that.

In reality he hates hipsters as much as we do.


----------



## Tman5293

While the man truly was a genius and an innovator, I can't say that I'm gonna miss him a whole lot. It's too bad the Apple pirate ship didn't go down with its captain.


----------



## tryceo

RIP Steve... I am a Windows guy, but Windows would have been nothing without you. Thanks for everything, man.


----------



## Birdy1337

RIP, Good Sir.

That is all.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Even though i am a Microsoft person. I respect Steve Jobs he was a brilliant man a great entrepreneur and also he was the backbone of apple. Without him apple would have had a lot of problems. May he rest in peace and thank you for all the technology he has brought us.


----------



## DeaconFrost31

It is sad to hear about another human being lost to a disease like cancer. RIP Steve. As others have stated, as a community let us fold to find a cure.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I made a ton of jokes about this guy. Had many laughs at his expense and I did this because of all his achievements made it easy to point out all of his faults.

I'm sadden by this news. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm thinking that his death is going to have a affect on more than just Apple.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *one-shot*


He'll rise again in three days, trust me.


I knew someone was going to think that.









On a serious note, RIP.


----------



## Vrait

I don't see why everyone is getting so worked up. He seemed like a jerk/egomanic. And created one of the most annoying companies around. Yet everyone is freaking out.

Should he of died? Hell no. Was he a great guy. That's debatable. Was he a great innovator? Yep.


----------



## Xyxox

Apple did not become a great company because it built the first PC, GUI, Mouse, Laptop, MP3 player, Smartphone, or Tablet.

Apple became a great company because it built the most user friendly PC, GUI, Mouse, Laptop, MP3 player, Smartphone, or Tablet.

Enthusiasts who like to mess around with their gear at a very granular level are not the target audience for Apple products.

Everybody else is...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait;15196100*
> I don't see why everyone is getting so worked up. He seemed like a jerk/egomanic. And created one of the most annoying companies around. Yet everyone is freaking out.
> 
> Should he of died? Hell no. Was he a great guy. That's debatable. *Was he a great innovator? Yep.*


He was a remarkable influence on the tech industry. In this instance, I believe everything else takes second place to the following he has created.

Whether you like him or not, he has earned the respect he has gotten.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;15196107*
> Apple did not become a great company because it built the first PC, GUI, Mouse, Laptop, MP3 player, Smartphone, or Tablet.
> 
> Apple became a great company because it built the most user friendly PC, GUI, Mouse, Laptop, MP3 player, Smartphone, or Tablet.
> 
> Enthusiasts who like to mess around with their gear at a very granular level are not the target audience for Apple products.
> 
> Everybody else is...


I dont think apple mouse should be on the list it looks great but seriously it perform like crap........ rest of the things you mentioned im ok with it


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;15196217*
> I dont think apple mouse should be on the list it looks great but seriously it perform like crap........ rest of the things you mentioned im ok with it


Well that's a sigh of relief, glad you are ok with the list of things they've done.


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;15196217*
> I dont think apple mouse should be on the list it looks great but seriously it perform like crap........ rest of the things you mentioned im ok with it


I only mentioned it because when Apple first introduced it, nobody else had it even though Xerox invented it.


----------



## Chris++

Gotta hand it out to the man, he made a company by pushing it step by step with his own ego, I may not be a fan of his, but the guy deserves a lot of respect.


----------



## kikkO

RIP Steve Jobs, to one of the greatest innovators of the 20th and 21st century.


----------



## Lolpot

dead end, Jobs.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Steve Jobs is an extremely powerful lich with preservation magic like Szass Tam that he uses to mask his awful horrific fear inducing visage from mortals.

This is all as planned; he will become even more powerful once he reforms near his phylactery, a green glowing IPhone inscribed with powerful necrotic proprietary Macintosh runes.


----------



## rasa123

RIP Steve Jobs, you'll be greatly missed. Even if you don't respect the products, you at least have to respect the man and all he accomplished.


----------



## BlackandDecker




----------



## Eduardv

Great visionary, a great loss for the whole world
RIP Steve,you will be remembered and your ideas will be on everything for many years to come.


----------



## Malcolm

RIP







May his soul find rest.

I don't like Apple or Apple products, but I wouldn't wish pancreatic cancer on anyone. The guy made waves whether you like him personally or not.


----------



## WUZAP

Godspeed Mr. Jobs.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;15194957*
> Most of you have to admit... If you didn't build your OWN PC's you'd PROBABLY buy a mac to cover your needs.


lolno

Besides that, it really irks me when people say "you have to admit." Don't speak for me or anyone else. All you're doing is making tons of incorrect assumptions.


----------



## CaptainChaos

I haven't been a fan of Apple in recent years, but there's no denying what Steve Jobs has done for the computer and tech fields as a whole. RIP Steve.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

R.I.P. Steve. My heartfelt condolences to the bereaved family & friends. Fare the well.


----------



## cubanresourceful

My coworker told me about this. It is always sad when any life is lost, my sentiments to him and his family and friends. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## zedex

Not an Apple person, like a lot of us on this board... but as a person, Steve Jobs was someone I respected greatly

you will be dearly missed...


----------



## NFL




----------



## Xyxox

How many people here really dont' have any Apple gear in their home?

Even and iPod?

I know I have, and my wife's next PC may be a MacBook Pro.


----------



## riflepwnage

no matter how much of a pain apple can be at times, it did truly bring innovation to the tech industry and its all thanks to mr.jobs..

RIP


----------



## Xyxox

I think I've figured out why it's the iPhone 4S instead of the iPhone 5...

iPhone For Steve.


----------



## digitally

r.i.p. steve jobs


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;15196564*
> How many people here really dont' have any Apple gear in their home?
> 
> Even and iPod?
> 
> I know I have, and my wife's next PC may be a MacBook Pro.


I have no Apple products at all.....I've never been a fan of Apple.....Godspeed Steve.....


----------



## yukiz

Rip Steve Jobs

Go Microsoft.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;15196564*
> How many people here really dont' have any Apple gear in their home?
> 
> Even and iPod?
> 
> I know I have, and my wife's next PC may be a MacBook Pro.


No apple products at all in my home...sanza mp3 players. HP touchpads, 2 pcs(third PC waiting on BD), andriod phones and laptop is dell...not a single apple item

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domino

I didn't know Jobs, nor would my opinion on these matters contribute much, if any, significance on such matters. But, for how much it hurts for me to say such, credit is given where credit is due.

Documentaries, concerning that of the movie _Pirates of Silicon Valley_, portrayed Jobs as some over zealous company leader who overworked his employees, blamed Windows for their lack of success in the PC market, and a man deeply in love with his wife and children. But I cannot quite comment, with great accuracy, on how he lived his life, nor who he actually was.

Apple, as a whole, was, and still is, a company that uses marketing techniques to pave delusion in the market concerning quality components. Consumers have been, for many years, cheated from their products or cheated in some means of not getting a product that is worth the price in terms of quality. And although it does not occur that much in their higher quality products, such as the iPhone and the iPad, it saddens me that people have been cheated by such a company for so many years.

I don't paint Jobs as this giant that made personal computers, or technology for those matters, what it is today, but you cannot deny he has contributed positively in our technological day and age. There has been some things he's done right, some wrong, but it doesn't change the fact that he was a significant influence on our PC/technology world today. I give my thanks for his positive contribution and hope the best for him in what ever happens afterwards. I don't think, for whatever reason, he is going to be forgotten.

I'd also like to say that I've gained some inspiration from Apple and have been influenced greatly on my childhood from their products. My elementary to junior high years were based in a school that consisted of ONLY macintosh computers. I was always excited for computer class and learned many things, such as word/excel processing to the way I type on a keyboard today. I've owned and used a decent amount of their products in which have contributed to my life in a positive fashion. I'd also like to note that some of my inspirational teachers were die-hard Apple loving individuals. And, as one of the OCN members have posted, I've gathered some influence from their "Think Different" campaign, regardless that Apple has infringed on others' patents and stole others' ideas. Their "Think Different" slogan still makes a point and is inspirational.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE[/ame]

Rest in piece Jobs. Thank you for the positive influences you have contributed in my life.


----------



## RAMP4NT

RIP Steve Jobs, may god be kind to you good sir...

And God Bless Microsoft, hopefully Samsung get's iPhone's banned in the US...


----------



## xisintheend

RIP Steve

Not a big fan of apple or their deceiving marketing strategies but respect must be given for pushing us and his competition into a new age.


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backfire103;15195960*
> No matter what your take on the company is, almost everything electronic that we love today was possible because of this man


It's a sad event, but no need to get ridiculous about it.

Apple is a great re-packager of outside ideas and technologies and they market them incredibly effectively. To start saying that we wouldn't have the things we do today without them or Steve Jobs is just absurd.

Do you think we wouldn't be flying today without the Wright Brothers? That we would never have gotten a telephone type device without Graham Bell? That people still wouldn't realize why things fall down without Newton?

This is really getting insane.

I'd say the BEST thing he's done for technology is to help make average people more willing to spend more of their income on it on a per year basis. With his help, the spending trends that have been established allow more companies to develop better and more powerful products because people are likely to shell out the $$$ for them.


----------



## kenpachiroks

A genius has passed. I will always remember him for his contribution to the animation industry. And if it wasn't for apple most of the other companies wouldn't have had such a good competitor.
Definitely not an apple fanboy but deeply saddened
Rest in peace.


----------



## Boinz

RIP Steve Jobs, hopefully your legacy may redeem itself. I'm not an apple fan, but can give credit where credit is due as said before.


----------



## Maniak

R.I.P Steve Jobs. You created an amazing legacy.

Love him or hate him, the man made a great impact on the world.


----------



## lokster

Thanks Steve, for changing the way we use our mp3 players, smartphones, and computers.
a man with the vision and the means to change how the world works.

Never thought it would happen now...


----------



## CyberDruid

The laser printer, mouse, and God knows how many other things we take for granted sprang from Jobs fertile imagination.


----------



## Diabolical999

Man, pancreatic cancer is one of the worst kinds to get. I'm surprised he's lasted as long as he did since being diagnosed back in 2004. Same kind that killed Patrick Swayze, too. Very low survival rate with that particular cancer.


----------



## Mithrandir8

I may not care much for Apple products, but I'll pay my respects to one of the greatest innovators and businessmen of the last 40 years. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## JedixJarf

RIP, this is too bad. Without him we'd all be stuck on crappy win mo phones made of cheap plastic and still using a stylus.


----------



## AMC

RIP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mithrandir8;15196902*
> I may not care much for Apple products, but I'll pay my respects to one of the greatest innovators and businessmen of the last 40 years. RIP Steve Jobs.


I have the same words.


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kweechy;15196680*
> It's a sad event, but no need to get ridiculous about it.
> 
> Apple is a great re-packager of outside ideas and technologies and they market them incredibly effectively. To start saying that we wouldn't have the things we do today without them or Steve Jobs is just absurd.
> 
> Do you think we wouldn't be flying today without the Wright Brothers? That we would never have gotten a telephone type device without Graham Bell? That people still wouldn't realize why things fall down without Newton?
> 
> This is really getting insane.
> 
> I'd say the BEST thing he's done for technology is to help make average people more willing to spend more of their income on it on a per year basis. With his help, the spending trends that have been established allow more companies to develop better and more powerful products because people are likely to shell out the $$$ for them.


You sir need acknowledgement. Brilliantly said.


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabolical999;15196900*
> Man, pancreatic cancer is one of the worst kinds to get. I'm surprised he's lasted as long as he did, since being diagnosed back in 2004. Same kind that killed Patrick Swayze, too. Very low survival rate with that particular cancer.


Not the same cancer, but Pancreatic cancer like Swayze or that Carnegie Melon professor Randy Pausch had lists a 0% survival rate.


----------



## Killam0n

so I wonder what will become of apple..


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;15196967*
> so I wonder what will become of apple..


Tim Cook seems to be doing fine with it so far.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15196973*
> Tim Cook seems to be doing fine with it so far.


True, apple is a self sufficient machine now.


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15196973*
> Tim Cook seems to be doing fine with it so far.


Yes, because investors trusted in Apple as long as Jobs was around.

I doubt with him gone they'll feel as safe.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15196985*
> True, apple is a self sufficient machine now.


Indeed.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15197000*
> Indeed.


nice.


----------



## XSCounter

R.I.P. Steve
R.I.P. Apple


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter;15197020*
> R.I.P. Steve
> *R.I.P. Apple*


what are you 12 =/


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter;15197020*
> R.I.P. Steve
> R.I.P. Apple


You know, a company is kinda like a tree. In the beginning of its life someone needs to plant it, give it plenty of water and light, maybe even tie a stick to it to keep it true. But over time you need to invest less and less until it becomes self sufficient, you just need to water it now and again. Apple is now at the point that as long as someone can press the gas pedal it can steer itself.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15197064*
> You know, a company is kinda like a tree. In the beginning of its life someone needs to plant it, give it plenty of water and light, maybe even tie a stick to it to keep it true. But over time you need to invest less and less until it becomes self sufficient, you just need to water it now and again. Apple is now at the point that as long as someone can press the gas pedal it can steer itself.


True, but any corporate giant can fall. Look at GM.


----------



## mth91

I'm not joking at all or being disrespectful when I say this, but they should begin a campaign to support cancer research that has [email protected] as an iPhone app and call it, "Cancer? There's an app for that." I think that would be an awesome way to remember Steve. I wouldn't say that he lost his battle against pancreatic cancer. In fact, I would say that he very much won his battle against it. He lived a very full life in spite of the debilitating disease.


----------



## born2bwild

RIP Steve Jobs. Your contributions to the tech industry will be missed.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15197079*
> True, but any corporate giant can fall. Look at GM.


The UAW and GM trying to play catchup in terms of quality as compared to japanese automakers, had a huge hand in GMs fall

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mth91

Too soon for jokes about the guy. Come on. I know it's the internet but you can have decency here too.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx;15197037*
> what are you 12 =/


You make so much sense..


----------



## shetu

We miss you. Rest in peace.


----------



## jellis142

No matter how much I dislike a person, company or group, it makes me sad when they pass away...

Steve Jobs, you were well known, and had all the support you could have hoped for. Rest In Peace. You'll never be forgotten.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15197079*
> True, but any corporate giant can fall. Look at GM.


I also doubt they EVER had the stockpile of cash apple is sitting on right now.


----------



## VinhDiezel

R.I.P Steve Jobs.


----------



## giecsar

Indeed whether you hate Apple or not, the man, like any man, deserves some respect.

I personally never liked Apple's products or practices because I am geek at heart, but always admired Steve Jobs for his achievements.

He (co-)founded the company, got himself fired, and then returned years later to steer the firm into an era of massive success.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

No matter how much I hate apple for overpricing stuff. Jobs was a marketing genius. That man, right now, is probably selling God an iPhone 4S, even though he already had an iPhone 4.

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol;15197280*
> No matter how much I hate apple for overpricing stuff. Jobs was a marketing genius. That man, right now, is probably selling God an iPhone 4S, even though he already had an iPhone 4.
> 
> R.I.P. Mr. Jobs


Now that is good tasteful comedy.


----------



## Kieran

very said news








Rest in peace steve jobs.


----------



## returned4good

Kind of hits you that, no matter how much money someone has, no matter the quality of the care they can afford, nature can still trump it. Very disquieting.


----------



## OCcomet

May he rest in peace.

This is very sad news indeed.

May his loved ones have the strength to get through this tough time.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15197301*
> Kind of hits you that, no matter how much money someone has, no matter the quality of the care they can afford, nature can still trump it. Very disquieting.


I actually thought about that right after I read the story too.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15197301*
> Kind of hits you that, no matter how much money someone has, no matter the quality of the care they can afford, nature can still trump it. Very disquieting.


I am sure in 20-30 years there will be cure for cancer and in 50-60 we r gonna start using implants and become half cyborgs..


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15197064*
> You know, a company is kinda like a tree. *SNIP'D* Apple is now at the point that as long as someone can press the gas pedal it can steer itself.


Odd thing to say.

RIP, SJ.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Cancer is a horrible disease.
It was painful to watch my mother go through it.
I can only imagine how it was for her.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know if he actually died today. All the articles say they announced his death today and the thing on there website says just years not the day. It seems they purposely are leaving out the day he died as if he died a few days ago.

I'm buying a 4S because I have a upgrade and I can unlock and sell my iphone 4 for nearly $400. So no point in not upgrading.


----------



## 98uk

Sad really, too early to lose a life. Whilst Apple may have not been a leader in terms of technical specced products, it was certainly Steve Jobs that gave the rest of the market a boot up the proverbial which brought us many great products.

We have to thank this man for both bringing us products like the iPhone, but also forcing other companies to develop faster and stronger.

RIP Mr Jobs.


----------



## CiX

RIP Steve Jobs, this is a really sad news indeed


----------



## FormatFunction

Always sad news when a life passes away.

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15197367*
> Anyone know if he actually died today. All the articles say they announced his death today and the thing on there website says just years not the day. It seems they purposely are leaving out the day he died as if he died a few days ago.
> 
> I'm buying a 4S because I have a upgrade and I can unlock and sell my iphone 4 for nearly $400. So no point in not upgrading.


His official date of death is October 5, so yeah it's today.


----------



## mth91

You seriously think they're sleazy enough to wait until after the launch just so the death of the founder of Apple wouldn't inconvenience them? No.


----------



## dmreeves

Did he present yesterday or whenever the recent 4s convention was?


----------



## mth91

No, he was out due to health problems.


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmreeves;15197467*
> Did he present yesterday or whenever the recent 4s convention was?


No, Tim Cook did.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Gone at 56...man, way too soon IMO.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLowEnd;15197429*
> His official date of death is October 5, so yeah it's today.


I couldn't find any info like that. But ill take you word for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mth91;15197459*
> You seriously think they're sleazy enough to wait until after the launch just so the death of the founder of Apple wouldn't inconvenience them? No.


Good point, but I still wouldn't been surprised.


----------



## K2mil

Althought I always hated apple. I admired the company when iPod and iPhone changed my opinion RIP STEVE

-sent from my iPhone


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## phz10

Couldn't believe it myself, R.I.P Steve, you've done great.


----------



## Smo

No kidding - RIP dude.


----------



## Hukkel

He made Apple into what it is today. Even if one doesn't like Apple it should at least appreciate how they made it into one of the biggest companies out there. Rest in peace and my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Bullly

and my dream to meet this legend dies!!!


----------



## Asus11

wow I don't think i'll look at apple the same way again, I don't think I could buy another apple product..I trusted steve..RIP


----------



## AuraNova

I had just learned this bit of news about an hour ago.

I was never a fan of Apple or the products they produce, but Jobs himself is one of few in this world that had set precedents and innovated the tech industry.

R.I.P. Steve Jobs, and I wish his family well.


----------



## Flakdiode

wow may he RIP


----------



## pteek

Rest in peace sir.....

PS:RIP on Google gives this new as first result...This shows he wont be forgotten.


----------



## Skrillex

RIP Steve, what a truly great and inspirational man.


----------



## Ghilly

RIP Steve the world has lost a true visonary


----------



## Ezygroove

R.i.p


----------



## andrews2547

The only thing I like about Apple is the design especially after all these lawsuits but still R.I.P Steve


----------



## BlackandDecker

He was one of the first true Wiz Kids.


----------



## Dannythm

I may not have liked all his products nor the way he managed his company, but I admired him for being capable to make real his ideas and always pushed forward.

A genius death is always tragic. Rest in peace Mr Jobs.


----------



## nuklearwax

Steve Jobs could sell P.T. Barnum a ticket to one of his own shows. A truely great businessman. Via con Dios.


----------



## Jahocowi

Rip


----------



## Biggs

Rest in Peace, Jobs. Thank you for your contributions to society.


----------



## Newbie2009

Not an apple fan at all, but this is sad. Very young, poor guy. RIP.


----------



## hollowtek

'Twas his time. No longer will he be selling apple products to mortals, but instead Ambrosia to the Gods.


----------



## Artikbot

R.I.P. Jobs.

Great man with great ideas, but with a not so good application.

One of the greatest minds on the IT business. And the biggest patent troll ever.


----------



## Eggy88

Have never liked Apple and i probably never will, but there is no doubt that he was a genius like few other.

R.I.P Steve Jobs.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari;15198703*
> R.i.P Jobs.
> But still, "They took our Jobs!"


----------



## soth7676

Jobs and Gates have shaped they way we do things digitally, there is no doubt on that... I give jobs all the credit in the world for pushing EVERYONE forward... In that I will miss him the most...


----------



## yign

source
Quote:


> Apple has confirmed that Steve Jobs has passed away, after several years of fighting with pancreatic cancer. Jobs first announced in 2004 that he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.
> Here are some statements released by game industry and some of the others:


it's a bad news that Jobs has died


----------



## saidpour676

R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## yashau

Rip :'(


----------



## Diabolical999

Bill Gates on the passing of Jobs:

Quote:


> "I'm truly saddened to learn of Steve Jobs' death. Melinda and I extend our sincere condolences to his family and friends, and to everyone Steve has touched through his work.
> 
> Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives.
> 
> The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come.
> 
> For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, it's been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely."


----------



## Nautilus

Pity...


----------



## t00sl0w

RIP dude, the tech world will miss you mane.


----------



## Boyboyd

Even his obituary is minimalist.


----------



## Schoat333

Very sad news. He truely fought an epic battle, with a terminal form of cancer, for 5 years. That really proves how strong he was.


----------



## Arthedes

it ceartainly is, over the years i've started to appreciate the guy and what he did.

he only reached the age of 56.

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## scorpionvenom

sad day RIP steve


----------



## CiBi

RIP Steve Jobs, your ideas and visions influenced the whole tech world alot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

RIP Steve, you are a big part of our history.


----------



## conzilla

RIP Steve


----------



## ali7up

RIP Jobs

If it wasn't for Jobs, i would still be using a stupid flip phone.


----------



## Kithro

I have never been an apple fanboy, but I am very sad that Steve Jobs passed away. He brought a lot of innovations to current technology and I feel that he made a complete revolution of the mobile platform and media players. I wonder what direction Apple will take now. I am sure even after his step down from CEO Steve played a large role in Apple. Now its like someone took a big bite of the Apple and a peice is missing. RIP Steve and thank you for bringing the Ipod to us.


----------



## Tippy

Well the title definitely got me interested, I thought I was about to find out what Steve Jobs had done for the gaming industry >_>

There isn't a hole in this geek's heart, but I'm sure the man will be missed by Apple followers and many others.

Who knows, maybe there could be a positive out of this? Maybe Apple will finally allow people to build & upgrade their own Mac's at justifiable prices, maybe we'll see Macs finally enter the gaming & enthusiast realm? Maybe we'll finally pay for functionality, power and features instead of the Apple logo? Time will tell.


----------



## Valafar

I am not a big fan of Apple, but you would be hard pressed to find anyone that has been more influential in the tech industry than Steve Jobs. One could only hope to achieve even a fraction of his many accomplishments. It is very sad that he went out the way he did. My respect goes out to him. He will be missed.

R.I.P. Steve


----------



## xeeki

Steve Jobs was good. I don't like Apple's ways, but he was a really cool guy. By far the most interesting character in the movie "Pirates of Silicon Valley", but I'm afraid that's the only reference of his personality I have, so I'm sorry.
R.I.P. Steve, sincerely.


----------



## Substate

RIP, I shall now look for the R.I.P cases for my ipod...


----------



## Masked

While I disagree that he was an honorable man...It was pointed out by Giz that he was simply human...Humans still have the capacity to act honorably so, I'm not really moved...However, I do respect the man for his innovation.

He was still very innovative and his knack for simplicity really made apple what it is.

Here's to founding companies that shape the world in the garages of suburbia.

Rip sir...


----------



## Jimbags

apparently apple has 15 years worth of designs for new products that steve jobs signed off on before he died. did u know apple board of directors got rid of him, i think in the early 90's or 80's not sure, then apple turned tocrap then they asked him back all better again man was an inovator not to many people round like that anymore


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I don't deny that the man has been very successful with Apple in the past 5 years (before that, I'd say not so much at all) but a few coworkers (that happen to be Apple-loyal unlike me) and I feel that he is being obnoxiously over-glorified; he was a rich, successful business man, not a president or some groundbreaking activist. I'm sorry if you all feel I am being a hater/cold at heart, it's just the popular opinion between myself and a few friends and coworkers that I'm sharing. I have all respect and condolence for the man and his family.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay that is *enough* with the smart comments.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags;15199781*
> apparently apple has 15 years worth of designs for new products that steve jobs signed off on before he died. did u know apple board of directors got rid of him, i think in the early 90's or 80's not sure, then apple turned tocrap then they asked him back all better again man was an inovator not to many people round like that anymore


Yes, in fact, I did know that. I think I'll remember him for giving me more through Pixar than Apple. Lord knows how my childhood would've been without that studio.


----------



## MakubeX

iRIP

Too young.


----------



## razorguy

While I've never been an Apple fan, I am sad about this. He innovated the smartphone market we know today and really pushed other companies to produce better products. He will live on through the coming generations of Apple products that I'm sure he had a lot of input on.

RIP, Steve.


----------



## StormX2

while my pure hatred for apple product is of the highest standard

as a computer geek you have to Mourne this passing, after all, he is one of the original 3, who basically invented all of what we know and love today, Apple or Windows..

Heres to a Brilliant Man, who will rest at the top with many others like himself.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I see Steve Jobs and Apple as a separate thing. While I do not agree with Apple practises, I do very much respect Steve Jobs innovation and imagination. Everything starts with the power of thought.

Sad to see him go at such a young age.


----------



## StormX2

lets just say I care MUCH MUCH More about Syrillian's Passing than I do Steve Jobs.

Steve had his moments, in 2001 he planned to open 2 Retails stores, now Apple is mega, employing so many people that You have to like them as a company just a little.


----------



## grayfox99

My heart goes out to you, Steve


----------



## weaselciuy

i will miss him and i never had an Apple product. His ideas were great.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


There isn't a hole in this geek's heart, but I'm sure the man will be missed by Apple followers and many others.


You must not be old enough to understand the impact that Apple had on the computer industry then. Even if you don't like Apple you must admit they've had an impact on both the computer hardware as well as OSes like Windows. Competition is usually a good thing, so even if you're not in the Apple camp Steve Jobs still had a large impact on what you own today, whether it's a PC, Windows, a smartphone, an MP3 players, etc.

I will miss that innovation that Steve Jobs brought, even if I don't agree with the exorbitant prices Apple charges for their hardware, and their commercials that basically lie to the customer.


----------



## rocstar96

This will never be forgotten. RIP.

This also shows that money can't buy antything.


----------



## j2thearrin

I wonder how the workers of Foxconn feel about this news...?


----------



## TopazPie

A true legend, and a true pioneer. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

I just found  these pictures taken of him after he resigned August 27th. Really sad.









RIP.


----------



## Papas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


I wonder how the workers of Foxconn feel about this news...?


You don't follow directions well do you?

Steve was a great innovator. Rip


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15197909*
> The only thing I like about Apple is the design especially after all these lawsuits but still R.I.P Steve


The other things that I have been thinking about is some of the great things him and Apple have come up with. We don't say "I am going to listen to my MP3 player." we say "I am going to listen to my iPod." and also the way they managed to get a laptop as thin as they did with the MacBook Air back in 2008. No other company (that I know of) as come up with a laptop as thin that is and as powerful since. Lets not forget the track pad on the Apple laptops that are made of glass. They are the best track pads I have ever used. I just hope that Apple keeps on making excellent products like that.

and again R.I.P Steve


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


You must not be old enough to understand the impact that Apple had on the computer industry then. Even if you don't like Apple you must admit they've had an impact on both the computer hardware as well as OSes like Windows. Competition is usually a good thing, so even if you're not in the Apple camp Steve Jobs still had a large impact on what you own today, whether it's a PC, Windows, a smartphone, an MP3 players, etc.

I will miss that innovation that Steve Jobs brought, even if I don't agree with the exorbitant prices Apple charges for their hardware, and their commercials that basically lie to the customer.










Agree, the little Anti-Apple trolls will say anything, and none of them have a clue just how much of an impact Apple and Steve Jobs had not just in technology, but in society. Every single one of us has this hobby because of Steve Jobs. Without him, IBM would still be king, and CEO's would scoff at the idea of a personal workstation.


----------



## harishgayatri

R.I.P Steve. A great Inventor & Innovator.


----------



## seward

A charismatic visionary who made real things that people use and love. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papas*


You don't follow directions well do you?

Steve was a great innovator. Rip


Unless your referring to jokes, in which my legitimate question was not even part of, i have no idea what your talking about.

I am not glad hes dead. I dont wish this kind of fate on anyone. I did not know Steve personally, so i cant judge him based on his day to day actions. All i know is his business model was not one i agreed with, but asking a serious question about how average people who arent CEO of Who Cares Inc may feel about this is not breaking rules. Congrats sir, you lost the internet

Its a shame that it had to be a painful disease that did it though. Nothing worse than slow, painful deaths.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Lets not forget the track pad on the Apple laptops that are made of glass. They are the best track pads I have ever used.


True that. Also, having used the tiny 4x6cm trackpad on a Dell for ~3yrs, switching to the 11x8cm trackpad of a MacBook Pro was a massive breath of fresh of air.


----------



## TheBigC

Even though I don't really like Apple products, Steve was a great man and he will be missed...

RIP


----------



## Dexeaur

Thoughts and wishes goes out to wife and family and friends.


----------



## HanShotFirst

My very first computing experience was playing Number Munchers on a Mac in elementary school back in the 80s.

RIP


----------



## assaulth3ro911

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44794300/ns/business-us_business/t/apple-says-co-founder-steve-jobs-has-died/?gt1=43001#.To3Fcf7BRw0

Pretty true, I'm sorry. Very upset for his family. R.I.P.


----------



## Liranan

I fully appreciate that Steve Jobs was a clever man, who stole other people's idea's and incorporated them into his own and then claimed he had come up with something revolutionary. Apple was, is and always will be one of the best advertising companies in the history of the world, nothing more, nothing less, and I am old enough to remember and know.

As for the man, mortality finally crept up to him and made its mark. Far greater men and women have walked this earth than $teve Job$, people who make the likes of Steve pale to nothingness. The only reason why he's mourned is due to the worship of wealth and money. If he were an ordinary man nobody would care, but this isn't a world in which contribution to mankind is revered, only personal gain matters, thus people weep tears for the rich they idolise.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15200577*
> Unless your referring to jokes, in which my legitimate question was not even part of, i have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> I am not glad hes dead. I dont wish this kind of fate on anyone. I did not know Steve personally, so i cant judge him based on his day to day actions. All i know is his business model was not one i agreed with, but asking a serious question about how average people who arent CEO of Who Cares Inc may feel about this is not breaking rules. Congrats sir, you lost the internet
> 
> Its a shame that it had to be a painful disease that did it though. Nothing worse than slow, painful deaths.


No, im referring to your condescending statements about a man that died. if you dont understand that you need some help. If you cant be civil, why not leave this thread instead of posting derogatory comments about a man who died.


----------



## Vonkeonig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;15200992*
> I fully appreciate that Steve Jobs was a clever man, who stole other people's idea's and incorporated them into his own and then claimed he had come up with something revolutionary. Apple was, is and always will be one of the best advertising companies in the history of the world, nothing more, nothing less, and I am old enough to remember and know.
> 
> As for the man, mortality finally crept up to him and made its mark. Far greater men and women have walked this earth than $teve Job$, people who make the likes of Steve pale to nothingness. The only reason why he's mourned is due to the worship of wealth and money. If he were an ordinary man nobody would care, but this isn't a world in which contribution to mankind is revered, only personal gain matters, thus people weep tears for the rich they idolise.


Could not agree more.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

R.I.P.







He must have been really stressed... knowing when he will die... not knowing what to do... :'(


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;15200587*
> True that. Also, having used the tiny 4x6cm trackpad on a Dell for ~3yrs, switching to the 11x8cm trackpad of a MacBook Pro was a massive breath of fresh of air.


Oh yes, do love those macbook pro trackpads.


----------



## GeforceGTS

While I feel for his family and all that, things like this irk me though..
Quote:


> *Epic Games CEO Tim Sweeney said "I really think Steve Jobs was one of the greatest people to live in our time. A child born today onward will grow up in a world full of iPhones and iPads and will see Steve Jobs as my generation saw Winston Churchill or Albert Einstein."*


Yeah, he was a great man, but just because he's dead doesn't mean you have to exaggerate.

Anyway, I think Liranan said it better than me ;x


----------



## jck

I wrote this elsewhere...figured I'd put it here too:

I've never owned an Apple product. But way back in the day, me and my friends used to use the Apple II, II+ and IIe. I remember we'd go between programming BASIC on my C-64 and IBASIC on the Apple.

I had a lot of respect for Jobs, because he did one thing that a lot of tech leaders don't: he made sure to make products that people would have the same passion for that he did. He wasn't all about business. He had a real love for the technology, how it would help people, inspire people, and take people places and help them do things better. His creativity drove Apple back to greatness after almost dying after he was fired.

The man is an inspiration to me. I see a man of great genius who understood things in a scope greater than most of those around him. His kind of leadership and intellect is incredibly rare, and is more of what this world needs.

He will be missed...even by a non-Apple techie like me.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

A legend, R.I.P


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liranan*


As for the man, mortality finally crept up to him and made its mark. Far greater men and women have walked this earth than $teve Job$, people who make the likes of Steve pale to nothingness. The only reason why he's mourned is due to the worship of wealth and money. If he were an ordinary man nobody would care, but this isn't a world in which contribution to mankind is revered, only personal gain matters, thus people weep tears for the rich they idolise.


Steve Jobs didn't inherit his wealth; he earned it. There is a big difference.
People like Steve Jobs are the ones that truly demonstrate why capitalism works; the man worked hard, spent his entire life devoted to the tech industry; and as a reward he received $8 billion dollars, and deservedly so.

He took a garage-based company which he founded to the most valuable company on earth through his own leadership and innovations. There are very few individuals as productive as him.

We celebrate his life, not because of his wealth but because of his hard work, vision and success. His wealth is just a bi-product.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


While I feel for his family and all that, things like this irk me though..

Yeah, he was a great man, but just because he's dead doesn't mean you have to exaggerate.

Anyway, I think Liranan said it better than me ;x


I have the same opinion, shared it on page 1. Again, respects to Jobs, but Albert Einstein? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Shodhanth

Didn't love Apple.
But Jobs was a force to be reckoned with. 
R.I.P.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;15194957*
> Most of you have to admit... If you didn't build your OWN PC's you'd PROBABLY buy a mac to cover your needs.


You're on the wrong forum.


----------



## Canis-X

Never got into apple stuff, but I respect what Jobs could do. It would seem that no matter what he touched he could turn it into diamonds. I really respect his workings with Pixar and brining the first full-length CGI movie, Toy Story.

R.I.P Mr. Jobs you most certainly earned it! ....condolences to the family, friends and co-workers in their loss.


----------



## adridu59




----------



## Eduardv

Bill Gates Statment regarding Steve Jobs

Quote:



Iâ€™m truly saddened to learn of Steve Jobsâ€™ death. Melinda and I extend our sincere condolences to his family and friends, and to everyone Steve has touched through his work.

Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives.

The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come.

For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, itâ€™s been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely.


http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Personal/Steve-Jobs

We will miss a great man,visionary,his work will impact our lives for many years to come indeed.


----------



## Foxrun

In 1983, Steve Jobs lured John Sculley away from Pepsi-Cola to serve as Apple's CEO, asking, "Do you want to sell sugar water for the rest of your life, or do you want to come with me and change the world?" - Off Wiki

Rest in peace Steve Jobs


----------



## SectorNine50

It's amazing to me to think about how much he changed in the computing world.

Be it making the first animated movie to be completely done on computers (Toy Story), to the Apple II, coined as the first quintessential personal computer.

Without him, we may not have been where we are today...


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


Steve Jobs didn't inherit his wealth; he earned it. There is a big difference.
People like Steve Jobs are the ones that truly demonstrate why capitalism works; the man worked hard, spent his entire life to the tech industry; and as a reward he received $8 billion dollars, and deservedly so.

He took a garage-based company which he founded to the most valuable company on earth, through his own leadership and innovations. There are very few individuals as productive as him.

We celebrate his life, not because of his wealth. But because of his hard work, vision and success. His wealth is just a bi-product.


Word.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liranan*


If he were an ordinary man nobody would care, but this isn't a world in which contribution to mankind is revered, only personal gain matters, thus people weep tears for the rich they idolise.



As to the mentioning of wealth, isn't history attributed to the those with greater wealth/influence? Think William the Conqueror(1066AD), or Caesar... Choosing to say "weeping for the idolism of the rich" is a vastly ignorant statement in which probably stems from bitterness of the lacking thereof(education/resources).


----------



## iZZ

I don't like Apple, but the had passion in what he did and he truly believed he could change the world. R.I.P


----------



## Domino

Really shows how much of an impact, or inspiration, Jobs left on many of the major developers.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrCatHands*


Besides, noone can deny the MacPro Case is the SEXIEST looking piece of computer hardware out there.










This is so true. Thats why I hacked one up once to put an intel board in it when I was running leopard, maybe even tiger.


----------



## fluxlite

Very sad news, but this is a repost. Original thread here.


----------



## Krud

no eye was blinked


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrCatHands*


Besides, noone can deny the MacPro Case is the SEXIEST looking piece of computer hardware out there.










Ehh... I couldn't disagree more. I have 4 of them next to me at work. I think they're bland, and their heat management is pretty awful. Of those 4 next to me, 2 have dead video cards from overheating. They "look" nice and neat inside, but that's all it's got going for it. Too much aluminum for its own good.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


You must not be old enough to understand the impact that Apple had on the computer industry then. Even if you don't like Apple you must admit they've had an impact on both the computer hardware as well as OSes like Windows. Competition is usually a good thing, so even if you're not in the Apple camp Steve Jobs still had a large impact on what you own today, whether it's a PC, Windows, a smartphone, an MP3 players, etc.

I will miss that innovation that Steve Jobs brought, even if I don't agree with the exorbitant prices Apple charges for their hardware, and their commercials that basically lie to the customer.










thats what most people dont get.
They look at the Steve Jobs from the late 90s on, what people are forgetting is the 80s where he really brought the computer era to the people. If it wasnt for him the computer scene right now would be totally different, there wont be as many pc in houses mostly.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


thats what most people dont get.
They look at the Steve Jobs from the late 90s on, what people are forgetting is the 80s where he really brought the computer era to the people. If it wasnt for him the computer scene right now would be totally different, there wont be as many pc in houses mostly.


Bleh... call me naive myself, but I'd say one is naive if they honestly believe no one else would have pushed PCs into homes. It was an inevitable technology advancement just as someday we'll have 100% efficient solar powered/alternative fueled cars.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papas*


No, im referring to your condescending statements about a man that died. if you dont understand that you need some help. If you cant be civil, why not leave this thread instead of posting derogatory comments about a man who died.


Im sorry but you have no sense of what derogatory or negative comments are. Do you want me to rephrase my comment so you can understand it better? Fine.

"I wonder what Foxconn employees, who having horrible work environments and have also been know to commit suicide over their job, think about his death? Do they look at him as an evil man for running an institution that hyped the iPod/iPad production rate to suicide levels? Are they sad because an innovator that got them jobs has passed away? Do they not care because in the end its their bosses that work them as hard as they do?" Legitimate. Question. Calm the heck down. You make it out as if I said something like Krazi did. Be civil. Please. Get over yourself Interwebs Cop.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papas*


No, im referring to your condescending statements about a man that died. if you dont understand that you need some help. If you cant be civil, why not leave this thread instead of posting derogatory comments about a man who died.


Yeah, you lost me there as well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I don't deny that the man has been very successful with Apple in the past 5 years (before that, I'd say not so much at all) but a few coworkers (that happen to be Apple-loyal unlike me) and I feel that he is being obnoxiously over-glorified; he was a rich, successful business man, not a president or some groundbreaking activist. I'm sorry if you all feel I am being a hater/cold at heart, it's just the popular opinion between myself and a few friends and coworkers that I'm sharing. I have all respect and condolence for the man and his family.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liranan*


I fully appreciate that Steve Jobs was a clever man, who stole other people's idea's and incorporated them into his own and then claimed he had come up with something revolutionary. Apple was, is and always will be one of the best advertising companies in the history of the world, nothing more, nothing less, and I am old enough to remember and know.

As for the man, mortality finally crept up to him and made its mark. Far greater men and women have walked this earth than $teve Job$, people who make the likes of Steve pale to nothingness. The only reason why he's mourned is due to the worship of wealth and money. If he were an ordinary man nobody would care, but this isn't a world in which contribution to mankind is revered, only personal gain matters, thus people weep tears for the rich they idolise.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig*


Could not agree more.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I have the same opinion, shared it on page 1. Again, respects to Jobs, but Albert Einstein? Are you kidding me?


All this^


----------



## Exostenza

Many people from Microsoft have started their own and put tons of money into foundations to help millions upon millions of people and is doing quite well. Apple used its money to try and save one person and failed.

Which company would you like to invest in? I made my choice.


----------



## Papas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Im sorry but you have no sense of what derogatory or negative comments are. Do you want me to rephrase my comment so you can understand it better? Fine.

"I wonder what Foxconn employees, who having horrible work environments and have also been know to commit suicide over their job, think about his death? Do they look at him as an evil man for running an institution that hyped the iPod/iPad production rate to suicide levels? Are they sad because an innovator that got them jobs has passed away? Do they not care because in the end its their bosses that work them as hard as they do?" Legitimate. Question. Calm the heck down. You make it out as if I said something like Krazi did. Be civil. Please. Get over yourself Interwebs Cop.

[to Krazi] Thats not called for dude. No matter who he was or what he did, he was a human being who deserves better treatment than your ignorance.


what does that have to do with him dying? you can sugar coat it anyway you want. you were taking a jab at him dying which is uncalled for.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Many people from Microsoft have started their own and put tons of money into foundations to help millions upon millions of people and is doing quite well. Apple used its money to try and save one person and failed.

Which company would you like to invest in? I made my choice.


I also lean towards Microsoft. A Great company built by a great man, i also made my choice.

But i also regret the loss of Steve. So i respect his death and also respect his contribution to the world wich is undeniable.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papas*


what does that have to do with him dying? you can sugar coat it anyway you want. you were taking a jab at him dying which is uncalled for.


Based on reading your other posts on OCN, i can tell you just like to hunt down people you can make "You're a douche" comments to and argue with. You're the only person who took my original comment in the way you did. Returned4good even acknowledges your reasoning doesnt make sense. Take your magnifying glasses off. Your E-peen is not that big. That or your just a troll, which isnt called for in this thread or site. I just love how you still think im taking a jab but you havent said anything about Krazi.


----------



## Tokkan

I respect the death of Steve Jobs, and I recognise his work.
I do not agree with what is said in the OP, that we lost an amazing human.
Everyday lots of people who had no chance to prove what they are worth die, they could also bring something revolutionary to mankind if they were given the chance.
So all humans are amazing and the death of a person no matter who he is should be respected.
He will be missed and he will be remembered.


----------



## Maxxa

This is terrible news I don't like it when someone that I wanted to kick in the nuts dies...

Most people I talk to don't even know who he was, they are all using Iphones and Ipads...It's the people refusing to buy apple products that know who he was.

If you must know I almost had my apt. on fire because an apple product and someone still deserves a kick in the nuts for it.


----------



## Eggy88

Found this and thought i would share it:


----------



## P.J

no comment


----------



## PriestOfSin

As much as I love to poke fun at someone who was wildly more successful than I'll ever be, I will miss Steve. Can't really think of Apple without him, to be honest.


----------



## Ibage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


59 pages of people biting their tongue.


I can respect what he did years ago for the PC in general. However, in the past decade, I have lost much respect for him. He was nothing but a suit shamelessly taking ideas and using cheap tactics to further perpetuate his company. Typical suit in disguise as something else.

Patent trolling... How many people turn a blind eye to this? If the company had it's way, there would be no technological advancement spare for what they did. I'm sorry, but in the 80's, he did so much. We wouldn't have the modern day PC if not for his work then. I respect him for that and I can't convey that enough. However, I can't say that about his recent work.

I realize Jobs just died. But we lost what made him great decades ago.


----------



## SgtMunky

Steve Jobs, a genius who motivated more than one industry, and more than once.


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XSCounter*


I am sure in 20-30 years there will be cure for cancer and in 50-60 we r gonna start using implants and become half cyborgs..


I'm almost glad I'll miss that time.

Almost.

Hydraulic-punchy-arms might be too tempting to pass up.


----------



## Yvese

Short-term I think Apple will still bring innovative products. Companies don't just think of products in the here and now. They plan 3-5 years ahead, and I'm sure Steve left Apple with enough product ideas to use.

Whether they can use it how Steve visioned it remains to be seen.

Still, this is sad news. I'm not an apple guy ( Infact I hate Apple the company ), but I admit Steve is a brilliant innovator and a marketing genius.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*


Steve Jobs, a genius who motivated more than one industry, and more than once.


Somehow this. 
Never been an Apple fanboy or even fan. 
But He and Wozni changed the world. If they wouldn`t have done their work we would be without a PC.

So no matter if you like Apple or not, everyone with a PC should respect his work. I do, no doubt!

R.I.P Steve.


----------



## wierdo124

Guys, please be respectful about this. I shouldn't have to clean this thread


----------



## zerobahamut

much respect for the guy... hopefully what he did for the company..basically saving it from destruction will be enough to prevent the past from reoccurring. He made a funny comment about it in the video below. Even though I am not a big fan of apples practices and there ridiculous advertising dept. I still have respect for the guy.

  
 You Tube


----------



## gotcha_90

After reading all the articles around the web, the stuff written by people in the industry and people close to him, it's clear he was very highly regarded. That's a huge honour coming from basically the best of the best.

I'm not sure why there remains such an anti-apple (and anti-Steve) sentiment on these forums. I don't own an Apple computer, and don't really plan on owning one - but I have owned Apple products and you could tell they just have a little "extra" put into them. I also see many people around me who enjoy using their Apple products - I think it would be ridiculous to disregard all of the opinions of the people around me and come to the conclusion that Apple is a bad company because their products aren't for me. I'm happy they make stylish, easy to use products - it makes it easy for me to buy presents for my friends and family who aren't as tech savvy and are more fashionable.

To many, I think his vision was misunderstood but to others it had a profound effect. He will be missed.


----------



## tpi2007

My condolences to his family, friends and co-workers.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Damn... What a person to lose. so young too.


----------



## Pillz Here

In the rush to deify Steve Jobs, his flaws have been glossed over. A fitting tribute to the man would be an appreciation of his tortured genius and his ruthless ambition.

So let's all take off our selective memory goggles and not forget how cutthroat Jobs was. It's difficult to overstate his professional influence, but he left in his wake all of the people he screwed over to get where he did.

Jobs was a raging egomaniac who cheated his partner Wozniak, cut Apple's corporate philanthropy programs, and knowingly lied about being sterile to avoid raising his daughter.

He was an undeniably charismatic self-made man, but he fought dirty to get to the top.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


In the rush to deify Steve Jobs, his flaws have been glossed over. A fitting tribute to the man would be an appreciation of his tortured genius and his ruthless ambition.

So let's all take off our selective memory goggles and not forget how cutthroat Jobs was. It's difficult to overstate his professional influence, but he left in his wake all of the people he screwed over to get where he did.

Jobs was a raging egomaniac who cheated his partner Wozniak, cut Apple's corporate philanthropy programs, and knowingly lied about being sterile to avoid raising his daughter.

He was an undeniably charismatic self-made man, but he fought dirty to get to the top.


I never said man was a saint...he had many flaws as well as mr. Gates over at microsoft... both where cutthroats(hence the pirates of silicon valley title) and would shake each others hand while hiding the daggers behind their backs... but both of these cutthroats have shaped the tech industry as well as the world... Jobs ambition has left a trail of bodies behind him while shaping the world around him at the same time....

I would have never been personal friends with Jobs... I don't like being backstabbed... but I do credit what what he has done, I just know he did it more to feed his own ego, but that has had a unexpected side effect of bringing some positive change... I see the flawed human being beyond the creative genuis he was...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


In the rush to deify Steve Jobs, his flaws have been glossed over. A fitting tribute to the man would be an appreciation of his tortured genius and his ruthless ambition.

So let's all take off our selective memory goggles and not forget how cutthroat Jobs was. It's difficult to overstate his professional influence, but he left in his wake all of the people he screwed over to get where he did.

Jobs was a raging egomaniac who cheated his partner Wozniak, cut Apple's corporate philanthropy programs, and knowingly lied about being sterile to avoid raising his daughter.

He was an undeniably charismatic self-made man, but he fought dirty to get to the top.


Now I miss him even more!


----------



## RobotDevil666

May you rest in peace Steve , Thank You for all your work.............................


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm;15193906*
> RIP Steve Jobs...
> 
> I remember when computers had no mouse...Yes. Thanks Steve.


Ehhh... thank Doug Engelbart for that, not Jobs.


----------



## iSyntac

I really didn't think much of Steve before all this. I was only 3 when Steve made his comeback to Apple in '96. To me, he was simply that head of a company that made some really cool electronics. That's not to say I didn't like the man, but rather I didn't really pay much attention to him. However, after hearing of his death and reading about some of the stuff he did for the computer industry, I'm surprised by how effected I feel by it. Anyhow, R.I.P. Steve. If can become a mere fraction of the man you were, well... I would most definitely consider my life a success.


----------



## Psykhotic

I'm tired of seeing "Oh I hate Apple but Steve was cool". Why can't you just pay the man respect and move on. Don't add the condition of hating Apple to it. And why do you hate Apple? Unless someone from the board of directors has come to your house and slapped you for using Windows I don't see what the big deal with them is.

I may be wrong, and I'm sure you all will point it out, but this hatred seems so childish to me. The only reason for hating Apple is because it's "cool" and "trendy". If they give people what they want, and obviously they do, why does that piss you off so much?

Now back to what I quoted, and what I'm sure some of you will say. We are a nation fueled by consumerism. You can bash Apple and say them using Foxconn is "wrong" but unless you're Amish you literally have NO room to speak. Who do you think makes your PC components? Clothes? Farms your food? Where do you think your outdated electronics go???

Apple isn't the problem. WE ARE.

As for Steve Jobs, I could care less if he was mean to people or made them cry. He pushed people to be better and to do things they didn't think they could. I don't remember when I got my first Windows PC but I know my first experience with a PC was the Apple IIe and that I used them in elementary school. Sure, without him we'd get PCs eventually but when. And what would they have been like. I'm happy with how he shaped the history of tech. He had a vision and he made sure he got it into the hands of millions.










Btw, Lion sucks. I miss my all windows Expose.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillz Here;15204962*
> In the rush to deify Steve Jobs, his flaws have been glossed over. A fitting tribute to the man would be an appreciation of his tortured genius and his ruthless ambition.
> 
> So let's all take off our selective memory goggles and not forget how cutthroat Jobs was. It's difficult to overstate his professional influence, but he left in his wake all of the people he screwed over to get where he did.
> 
> Jobs was a raging egomaniac who cheated his partner Wozniak, cut Apple's corporate philanthropy programs, and knowingly lied about being sterile to avoid raising his daughter.
> 
> He was an undeniably charismatic self-made man, but he fought dirty to get to the top.


You don't become the best at what you do by respecting other people's feelings. That is why most normal people who respect social norms too much never rise to the top.

As for his other flaws - I am sure most of us have skeletons in our closets that we would never want to talk about.

I have owned only two Apple products in my entire life (a MacBook Pro and an iPod Touch) but have since sold them in favor of a Thinkpad an Zune HD. I can't say that Apple's products have changed my life, but Mr. Jobs, by sheer force of will and personality, upset many conventions and urged others to think differently. His greatest coup was the iPhone, no doubt. With the iPhone, most of us will still be stuck with archaic Blackberry-like devices, not the sleek touch-screen devices we use today.

We shouldn't deify the man, but we can't understate his achievements either. In my eyes, he is almost up there with Henry Ford and Thomas Edison, though not quite.


----------



## subliminally incorrect




----------



## Detroitsoldier

I heard this morning. Very sad news. I didn't think his illness would get to him this quickly. A good man was lost.


----------



## Ockap1812

R.I.P. Steve Jobs. A true innovator and genius







.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

In a somewhat honor of Steve Jobs, I have put away my IBM Model M and plugged my Mac aluminum keyboard back in. I'm also installing Snow Leopard 10.6 server edition onto my VMware virtual machine. Rest in peace Steve Jobs. Although a lot of OCN members are ignorant, thank you for revolutionizing the world of the computer, the cell phone, the tablet, and many other things we take for granted and do not realize what impact you had on the world.


----------



## broke

shocking news, not an Apple fan or consumer but the footprint he left behind will be with us for generations to come. even with Atari and Pixar he revolutionized the way we use technology in our day to day lives for business and pleasure. very sad news indeed.


----------



## noak

<3
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go[/ame]


----------



## dlee7283

I didn't like Jobs, the corporate figure who turned Apple into a hipster culture selling $5 cables for $50 and hailing him as computer Jesus. As a businessman I also don't respect him that much, especially considering his products were built upon the hands of people basically in slavery,towards the end.

However, on a more human level, he probably was good to his real friends and probably did many of things in private that were commendable. Watching the Woz interview proved he was actually a person alot of people cared about and will miss. I just wish he could have addressed the Foxconn like issues better, doing business with people with higher human rights indexes. Doing that would have secured his legacy alot more highly in the minds of alot of people,including myself.


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;15209759*
> I didn't like Jobs, the corporate figure who turned Apple into a hipster culture selling $5 cables for $50 and hailing him as computer Jesus. As a businessman I also don't respect him that much, especially considering his products were built upon the hands of people basically in slavery,towards the end.
> 
> However, on a more human level, he probably was good to his real friends and probably did many of things in private that were commendable. Watching the Woz interview proved he was actually a person alot of people cared about and will miss. I just wish he could have addressed the Foxconn like issues better, doing business with people with higher human rights indexes. Doing that would have secured his legacy alot more highly in the minds of alot of people,including myself.


Especially as someone who had a policy of living like every day is your last...and especially as someone who probably knew he was on his way out of this world in short order for a while now.

If I were Jobs, I'd have put the Foxconn issue in its place before I died. I'm not around for any of the repercussions anyway. Get one more tarnished mark off my permanent record.


----------

